# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Skënder P. Luarasi

## XllokumiX

*Pershendetje te gjithve, ju lutem ata qe kan mundesi dhe kan njohuri, se kush ka qene Skender P. Luarasi, cfare ka bere, nga ka qene, d.m.th. thjesht nje material per jeten dhe veprat e tij, te Postoj ketu, se me duhet shume!

Ju flm

Me respekt
XllokumiX*

----------


## Gimi3

> *Pershendetje te gjithve, ju lutem ata qe kan mundesi dhe kan njohuri, se kush ka qene Skender P. Luarasi, cfare ka bere, nga ka qene, d.m.th. thjesht nje material per jeten dhe veprat e tij, te Postoj ketu, se me duhet shume!
> 
> Ju flm
> 
> Me respekt
> XllokumiX*


Skënder P. Luarasi (19.1.1900-27.4.1982)

Skënder Petro Luarasi u lind në Luaras të Kolonjës më 19 janar 1900.Ka kryer arsimin fillor shqip në Korçë e Negovan (1909-1911) dhe më pas studjoi në Robert Kolegj, Stamboll -Turqi (1912-13), Internacional Kolegj-Springfield Mass etj, në Sh.B.A (1916-1920), kreu Gjimnazin Klasik, Fraishtadt-Austri (1922-1926) dhe u diplomuar në Fakultetin e Filologjisë,Vjenë-Austri më 1930.
Skënder P.Luarasi e ka nisur aktivitetin letrar që në moshën 17-vjeçare.Brezi përparimtar i viteve 30-të e dallon si arsimtar, publicist, gazetar, përkthyes, dramaturg dhe si drejtues e bashkëpunëtor i disa organeve të shtypit përparimtar.Ai ka qenë editor-përgjegjës në revistat: Studenti (Sh.B.A,1920), Djalëria (Austri,1927-28) dhe kryeredaktor i revistës Vullnetari i Lirisë (Spanjë,1937), organ i vullnetarëve shqiptarë në luftën antifashiste të Spanjës.
Mbas çlirimit të vendit, është nismëtar në themelimin e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe anëtar i Kryesisë deri në nëntor 1949, kur u përjashtua për disa vjet nga Lidhja për qëndrimin e tij antikonformist ndaj metodave e qëndrimeve jodemokratike që ndiqte Kryesisë e Lidhjes në fushën e letërsisë e të arteve e nënshtruar ndaj diktatit të partisë në pushtet.Deri në vitin 1992 krijimtaria e tij (monografi , publicistikë, drama, studime dhe kritikë letrare e historike) botohej pjesërisht (kryesisht përkthimet) dhe nuk analizohej nga pikëpamja shkencore.
Për veprimtarinë e tij të shquar patriotike- antifashiste-demokratike, edukative e letrare është nderuar me urdhërat e lartë:''Urdhëri i Flamurit(1960) dhe ''Nderi i Kombit''(1996).
U nda nga jeta më 27 prill 1982.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gimi3

Skënder Luarasi: ''Edhe unë qeshë në Brigadat Internacionale!''

Zemra e njerëzimit, e asaj pjese të tij që e nxjerr bukën e përditshme me djersën e ballit, gjithmonë ka rrahur për një rrojtje të qetë e paqësore, me dhimsuri për fëmijët e vet e për gjithë ata njerëz e popuj, të ndershëm e punëtorë, por që hasin vështirësira në jetë. Që të zhduken vështirësitë e të bëhet jeta e njerëzve dhe e popujve më e bukur dhe më e dashur, njerëzit e mirë, ata që njohin vlerën e nderit, të lirisë e të drejtësisë, punojnë e luftojnë sa bëjnë theror edhe jetën e vet.

Spanjollët patriotë u përpoqën ta kthenin Eldoradon e tyre në pronë të popullit. dhe Spanjën e shpallën Republikë. Porse kjo nuk u pëlqeu diktatorëve fashistë, Hitlerit e Musolinit, që po pregatiteshin të skllavëronin të gjithë botën. Prandaj për ata Republika Spanjolle duhej të shkatërrohej.
Me sulmin barbar kundër Republikës Spanjolle, diktatorët fashistë bënë një provë të fuqisë së tyre për luftën që do t’i shpallnin gjithë njerëzimit. Dhe Frankoja simbas shembullit të Herostratit, i vuri zjarrin mëmëdheut. Në krye të mercenarëve marokenë të këmishëzinjve italianë dhe të hordhive naziste, gjeneralët tradhëtarë iu vërsulën Madridit. Lufta rreth kryeqytetit të republikës spanjolle qe prova në do të fitonte fashizmi apo demokraciaja.
Mercenarët që u sjellin vdekjen popujve, luftuan në rradhët e fashizmit. Porse bijtë më të mirë të botës, ata që donin lirinë e jetën, rendën vullnetarë në ndihmë të Republikës, duke u rradhitur në Brigadat Internacionale…

Le t'ia lemë Historisë çdo të thotë për epopenë e Madridit Pasi ne sot do të përsëritim: ’’Që kulçedra fashiste të mos ngrerë më krye, dhe njerëzimit të mos i shohin më sytë një katastrofë si atë të luftës së dytë botërore, popujt e botës tua mësojnë mirë dritëshkurtëve ngjarjen e hidhur të Spanjës. Dhe kurrë të mos harojnë a të heshtin
Të moçmit mburreshin duke thënë: ’’Et in Arkadia ego!’’ (Unë kaam qenë në Arkadia!) Të sotmit mburren duke thënë: ’’Edhe unë qeshë në Brigadat Internacionale!’’
(Nga libri ‘’Skënder Luarasi :Në brigadat Internacionale’’)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gimi3

Petro Luarasi rrëfen sulmin e Hoxhës ndaj të atit, kur u përpoq ta bindëte se atë se kish nisur ai në Spanjë


Konfliktet e Skënder Luarasit me Enverin

Profesori: Udhëheqësi, mjeshtër i madh i kulaç-kërbaçit

Luan Kondi
Kastriot Koton

Deri më tash, Petro Luarasi, i biri i personalitetit të shquar, Skënder Luarasi, na ka përshkruar aspekte të rëndësishme mbi personalitetin e luftëtarëve shqiptarë në Luftën Antifashiste të Spanjës dhe aktivitetin e tyre, që me të drejtë janë cilësuar nga mbarë bota progresiste si Bijtë e Lirisë. 

Më pas, ai ka dëshmuar me fakte peripecitë e jetës dhe fundin e tyre tragjik. Shumë prej vullnetarëve, që dolën gjallë nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore, u përndoqën e u sakatuan nga një luftë e re, akoma dhe më e tmerrshme, nga e ashtuquajtura luftë ideologjike midis shokësh me të njëjtit ideal antifashist. Në vazhdim të intervistës shpjegohet takimi i vetëm i zhvilluar midis Hoxhës e Luarasit, dhe pse ishte kaq e rëndësishme për Hoxhën që të siguronte dëshminë, se e kishte dërguar ai profesorin në Luftën Antifashiste të Spanjës. Në vijim tregohet se si diktatori, i pakënaqur nga qëndrimi i papërkulur i Luarasit, drejtpërdrejt ose nëpërmjet levave të tij, filloi përndjekjen, pavarësishte se Luarasi kishte një kontribut të madh si atdhetar dhe ishte shquar si pjesëmarrës në Luftën Antifashiste të Spanjës. Petro Luarasi e konkretizon rrëfimin e tij me peripecitë që ndoqën jetën e të atit. Vetëm pse nuk iu nënshtrua tekës së diktatorit, pësoi mënjanimin, kritikën, përgojimin, përjashtimin nga Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve dhe deri kërcënimet në vepra. Vazhdojmë me të tjera episode interesante.

Pse Enver Hoxha e luftonte Skënder Luarasin?
Nga sa kam kuptuar, në marrëdhëniet e ndërlikuara midis tyre Enver Hoxha e vlerësonte personalitetin e Skënder Luarasit, pasi ia njihte mirë tabanin, lidhjet dhe veprimtarinë e shumanshme patriotike e revolucionare. Prandaj, që në fillim, më 1945, u përpoq ta kishte në krahun e tij. Enveri ishte një psikolog i jashtëzakonshëm, një politikan i kalibrit të lartë, por edhe mjeshtër i madh i akrobatllëqeve pa princip. E njihte mirë artin e kulaç-kërbaçit. Bukuria fizike dhe oratoria natyrale i hipnotizonte ata që nuk e njihnin mirë. Megjithëse Enver Hoxha nuk kishte shkollim të lartë e kulturë të gjerë të rrënjosur, jeta në terren i dha prakticitetin, që duke e ndërthurur me amoralitetin pa princip, e bënte në më të shumtën e rasteve, superior ndaj profesorëve eruditë. Veçanërisht, nën drejtimin e Miladin Popoviçit ai përsosi mjeshtërinë e kulisave, që për fat të keq, arriti ta injektonte edhe te bashkëluftëtarët e të njëjtit ideal, duke i shkaktuar një dëm të tmerrshëm lëvizjes komuniste shqiptare. Skënder Luarasi kishte tjetër stofë. Ishte patriot revolucionar idealist; nuk kishte tjetër ambicje, veç përpjekjen për mbarëvajtjen e vendit dhe ruajtjen e nderit të familjes dhe dinjitetit personal. Ai nuk ia shiste lëkurën askujt.

Ngjarjet, mesa di, rrodhën kështu: Pas bisedës së tyre të përzemërt në qershor 1945, Enveri, në bazë të principit O me mua, o kundër meje!, ia gafurri Skënder Luarasit taborrin e jeniçerëve. Enver Hoxha, krahas policisë sekrete, keqpërdorte për qëllimet e tij të njohurit e vjetër, njerëz me cene, informatorët e regjimeve të shkuara dhe tërë lukuninë e frikacakëve e qelepirxhinjve, që bëjnë hije në çdo shtet. Por përdorte edhe një taktikë tjetër: Në të njëjtën kohë që i thurrte citate madhështore shqiponjës së gjuhës shqipe, Petro Nini Luarasit, idhtarët e tij ia tkurrnin shtatin në histori.

Kush ishte Skënder Luarasi?
Ai ishte djali i vogël i Petro Nini Luarasit, familja e të cilit kishte një emër të madh e lidhje të gjera, jo vetëm në Kolonjë, por në të gjthë Toskërinë dhe në kolonitë shqiptare të Stambollit, Bukureshtit, Sofjes, SHBA-së e Vjenës. Djali tjetër, Dhimitri (Nini), ka një veprimtari të shquar në SHBA, si atdhetar fanolist,ndërsa e bija, Shega Luarasi-Uçi, është dalluar si arsimtare, e ndër të parat femra pjesëmarrëse në veprimtarinë antifashiste.

Fisi Luarasi, mbi bazën e aspiratave kombëtare, kishte lidhje me familjet e shquara Butka, Ypi, Frashëri, Qiriazi-Dako, Xoxe-Negovani, Topulli, Kosturi, Zavalani, por edhe me individë si Fan Noli, Spiro Ballkameni, Themistokli Gërmenji etj.

Që në moshë të vogël, Skënderi u brumos me hallet e popullit dhe historinë e vendit. Pa djegien e Kolonjës nga andartët e vrasje atdhetarësh, shtegtoi si refugjat e jetoi barbarizmat e rebelëve esadistë e turkoshakëve të Haxhi Qamilit. Jeta e degdisi në Stamboll(1911-´12), SHBA (1916-1920), Austri (1922-1930), ku krahas arsimimit u aktivizua në lëvizjen kombëtare, duke qenë ndër aktivistët më të shquar të lëvizjes demokratike fanoliste. Në vitet 1930-1936 punon si arsimtar në Shkollën Teknike, Tiranë, Tregtaren e Vlorës, Gjimnazin e Tiranës e atë të Shkodrës, duke edukuar një brez të rinjsh me pikëpamje përparimtare. Nxënës dhe më pas bashkëluftëtarë të tij kanë qenë: Qemal Stafa, Emin Duraku, Nazmi Rushiti, Xheladin Hana, Elez Braha, Vojo Kushi, Sadik Stavaleci, Ali Demi, Asim Zeneli, Nexhat Agolli, Teufik Çanga, Kristo Isak, Murat Paci, Skënder Çaçi, Hajdar Dushi, Reshit Çollaku, Bardhok Biba, por edhe Mehmet Shehu, Hysni Kapo, Sadik Bekteshi, Xhemal Broja, Arshi Pipa, Petro Marko, Muhedin Dino etj. Në veprimtarinë e tij publicistike e politike, krijoi lidhje me një sërë personalitetesh si Tajar Zavalani, Branko Merxhani, Lasgush Poradeci, Milto Sotir Gura, Ibrahim Shyti, Migjeni dhe Selim Shpuza, Esat Dishnica, Mustafa Gjinishi, Gjergj Kokoshi, Koço Tashko etj.

Duke iu referuar dokumenteve të fundit, rezulton se Skënder Luarasi, që në vitin 1930 është një nga aktivistët e shquar të lëvizjes së majtë në Shqipëri, të cilin regjimi i Zogut e cilësonte komunist i rrezikshëm dhe për ta dënuar, në mungesë të provave, i inskenonte provokacione nga më të ndryshmet. Rast tipik është inskenimi në Gjyqin e komunistëve korçarë, janar-prill 1931, ku Skënder Luarasi, edhe në sajë të profesionalizmit të avokatit Terenc Toçi, fitoi pafajësinë. Edhe në rastin e Kryengritjes së Fierit, atë e arestuan si i implikuar, por për fat, shpëtoi edhe këtë herë. Skënder Luarasi kishte një ndikim të madh në radhët e rinisë iniciatore në themelimin e celulave të para revolucionare në Shkodër e Tiranë, që më pas u shndërruan në Grupin Komunist të Shkodrës dhe të të Rinjve. Mbi bazën e fakteve që disponohen, Skënder Luarasi nuk ishte komunist, të paktën, sipas botëkuptimit të sotëm. Idealin e veprimtarisë së tij ai e përmblidhte kështu: Së pari, e kam ndjerë veten të lidhur me atdhenë gjithë jetën time. Them kështu, që të mos përdor fjalën patriotizëm, me të cilën janë bërë aq shumë spekulime. Së dyti, kam dashur që në këtë atdhe, populli të bënte një jetë të njerëzishme, me drejtësi dhe barazi shoqërore, që secili të gëzonte frutet e punës së vet, të nderohej si qytetar i plotë e të mos rronte njeri në kurriz të tjetrit. Them kështu, që të mos përdor fjalën socializëm, me të cilën nuk janë bërë më pak spekulime. Sipas kësaj, ai ishte për një Shqipëri demokratike. Për të, parësore nuk ishin bindjet ideologjike, por çështja kombëtare. Ai i respektonte mendimet e kundërshtarëve deri në masën kur ato, nuk përbënin tradhti të çështjes kombëtare apo të përçanin popullin. Një vëmendje të madhe ai i kushtonte zhvillimit të arsimit e kulturës, prandaj në pamundësi të botonte artikuj e studime, përkthente ose shkruante e shfaqte drama si Agimi i Lirisë e Vilhelm Teli, të cilat ndikuan shumë në edukimin e rinisë së viteve ´30.

A mund të na i konkretizoni me shembuj përplasjet Hoxha-Luarasi?
Përplasja e parë e madhe ndodhi në nëntor 1949, kur Skënder Luarasi doli kundër thyerjes së normave demoktatike në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve; mbrojti principin e lirisë së fjalës dhe personalitetin e Sejfulla Malëshovës, duke u përballur edhe me disa miq të vjetër të Kryesisë, që kishin lidhje të forta me Enver Hoxhën dhe më pas, doli që ata zbatonin kryekëput strategjinë e tij, të përcaktuar që në mbledhjen përkatëse të Byrosë Politike. Si pasojë, Luarasin e përjashtuan nga Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve dhe nuk i lejohej më botimi. Udhëheqësi i qëndisi edhe një paragraf në Veprën e tij të 6-të ku Luarasi cilësohej Avokat i Sejfulla Malëshovës, arrivist pa princip etj., etj.. Me ta marrë vesh këtë, Luarasi i shkroi një letër ku e sqaronte se kush ishte në të vërtetë patrioti dhe arrivisti paprincip.

Pas disa vjetësh, e ripranuan në Lidhje dhe me rastin e 60-vjetorit të lindjes, i dhanë Urdhrin e Flamurit për veprimtari të shquar. Ja që fati e solli që Enver Hoxhës i lipsej glorifikimi i lëvizjes fshatare të Haxhi Qamilit. Luarasi e dinte nën lëkurën e tij historinë e kësaj lëvizjeje anadollake. Që 13-vjeçar, rrebelët e kishin lënë pa rroba e ushqime, i kishin vrarë pabesisht dhjetëra luftëtarë kolonjarë, kishin luftuar kundër shtetit shqiptar, që mbrohej krahas të tjerëve, nga dy idhujt e tij, Isa Boletini e Kolonel Thomsoni. Për më tepër, po të pranoheshin tezat e falsifikimit të kësaj historie, turpërohej Fan Noli dhe e tërë plejada e luftëtarëve progresistë; minohej historia e konsolidimit të shtetit të ri shqiptar. Doli me kurajo, së bashku me historianin e nderuar, Qamil Çela, kundër rrjedhës së Hoxhës e lukunisë së tij. Pasojat ishin: Qamil Çelën e internuan, ndërsa Luarasit ia filluan avazin e mosbotimeve e përfoljes. Dhe, udhëheqësi përsëri ia qëndisi dacibaon me 50 faqe, në Veprën e 29-të, por me inicialet S.L....

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gimi3

Skënder Luarasi: Me vdekjen e Hysni Kapos, u prish ekuilibri në Byronë Politike. Mendimi i profesorit ishte se pas kësaj ndryshuan konjukturat në instacat e larta qeveritare dhe partiake

Marrëdhëniet e Skënder Luarasit me Mehmetin

Raportet mes Enver Hoxhës dhe Mehmet Shehut, në lidhje me çështjen e Kosovës

Luan Kondi
Kastriot Kotoni

Petro Luarasi ka treguar momente të rëndësishme mbi personalitetin e luftëtarëve shqiptarë në Luftën Antifashiste të Spanjës (1936-1939), si dhe kontributin e tyre atje. Duke folur dhe nderuar këta luftëtarë, pinjolli i Luarasëve, familje me tradita të shquara patriotike, me të drejtë thotë së këta janë cilësuar nga bota mbarë si Bijtë e Lirisë. 

Më pas, ai ka dëshmuar për peripecitë dhe fundin tragjik të një pjese të mirë të tyre. Dihet, që shumë prej vullnetarëve, që dolën gjallë nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore, u përndoqën, u sakatuan nga një luftë e re, akoma dhe më e tmerrshme, nga ajo ideologjike. Petro Luarasi shpjegoi takimin e vetëm mes Enver Hoxhës e Skënder Luarasit, dhe pse ishte kaq e rëndësishme për udhëheqësin që të siguronte dëshminë se gjoja ai e kishte dërguar profesorin në Luftën Antifashiste të Spanjës. Ai foli gjithashtu, edhe për faktin se si diktatori, i pakënaqur nga qëndrimi i papërkulur i Luarasit, drejtpërdrejt ose nëpërmjet të tretëve leva të tij, filloi përndjekjen, pavarësisht se Skënder Luarasi kishte një kontribut të madh si atdhetar dhe ishte shquar si pjesëmarrës në Luftën Antifashiste të Spanjës. Petro e konkretizoi rrëfimin e tij me peripecitë që ndoqën jetën e të atit, vetëm e vetëm pse nuk iu nënshtrua tekës së diktatorit, ku ndërmjet të tjerave, spikaste mënjanimi, kritika, përgojimi, përjashtimi nga Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve dhe deri te kërcënimet. Në numrin e sotëm, Petro Luarasi rrëfen marrëdhëniet e të atit me Mehmet Shehun, kryeministër i Shqipërisë dhe bashkëluftëtar i tij në Spanjë. Nëpërmjet bisedave me babanë, 40-vjeçari hedh dritë mbi disa gjëra të pathënë deri më tani, ku vendin kryesor e zënë marrëdhëniet Enver-Mehmet-Hysni. Përse Skënder Luarasi mendonte që pas vdekjes së Hysni Kapos, u prish eluilibri në Byronë Politike. Çfarë u kuptua nga fjalimi që Mehmet Shehu mbajti në ceremoninë mortore të Hysniut. Cilat ishin të tjera mosmarrëveshje ndërmjet Enverit dhe Skënder Luarasit për Kosovën dhe përse Skënderit i qante shpirti për atë pjesë shqiptare. Përse Enver Hoxha nuk e priti delegacionin e kosovarëve, cili ishte qëllimi i vizitës së tyre. A ka pasur të tjera raste të shigjetimeve të Enver Hoxhës ndaj Skënder Luarasit dhe pse pengohej botimi i veprave të tij Gjerasim Qeriazi dhe Motrat Qiriazi. Vizita e Skënder Luarasit në shtëpinë e Mehmet Shehut dhe çfarë u diskutua mes tyre. Ç´donte ti thoshte Skënderi Mehmetit me fjalët: Ruaje veten! dhe si reagoi ky i fundit. Si duhet të vlërësohen vullnetarët shqiptarë të Luftës Antifashiste të Spanjës dhe çfarë pret shoqata e familjeve të tyre. Për më tepër, lexoni në vazhdim të tjera episode interesante.

Po të tjera mosmarrëveshje?
Por, krahas këtyre, ka pasur mjaft çështje të tjera të rëndësishme nga lëmi i historisë e letërsisë, ku kanë pasur shigjetime në distancë. Për ta konkretizuar, po përmend historinë e botimit të monografisë Isa Boletini. Babai e kishte përgatitur për botim me rastin e 50-vjetorit të Pavarësisë që tia bashkëngjiste edhe botimit të monografisë së Ismail Qemali, si simbol uniteti i dy shqiponjave të kombit. Veprën e parë ia botuan pas shumë sakatimesh e sorrollatjesh, ndërsa veprës së dytë iu mundësua drita vetëm pas dhjetë vjetësh. Libri niste me këtë dedikim: Nanës Kosovë, që e lindi, e rriti dhe e mban në gji birin e saj besnik, me zemër që rrahu gjer në fund për Shqipërinë. Në faqen e parë, nën fotografinë e Isa Boletinit, shkruheshin vargjet: Tokën tonë, që e thau osmanllia/Lotët tanë nuk mundën me e njomë/E tash na kena me e vadit/Me gjak të shqyptarit!

Krahas fotografive të tjera historike, ishte edhe njëra, ku nën staturën e Isa Boletinit shkruhej: Me nder, ia dhuroj Isa beg Boletinit, Thomson. Ndërkohë, sipas Hoxhës dhe kalemxhinjve të historisë, kolonel Thomson konsiderohej tradhtar. Është kjo, një fotografi me vlera të mëdha historike, e fiksuar nga aparati fotografik i kolonelit Thomson, gjë që provon lidhjen e tyre. Redaksia, sigurisht me urdhër nga lart, këmbëngulte që kjo foto të hiqej. Luarasi kundërshtonte dhe kërkonte shpjegime. Me gjithë krasitjet e herëpashershme, sipas kërkesave të redaksisë, libri përsëri nuk lejohej të botohej. E përsëri fillonin ecejaket autor-redaksi-ankesa. Botimi i kësaj monografie të parë për heroin e Kosovës, Isa Boletini, kishte rëndësi të madhe për Kosovën, e cila në atë periudhë po jetonte një situatë të ndezur. Në vitin 1970, pasi i kishte bërë të tëra përpjekjet, Luarasi i dërgon një letër Mehmet Shehut ku i shkruan se kishte vite që po punonte për monografinë e Isa Boletinit, të cilën i kishte premtuar tia dhuronte për ditëlindje. Por, ja që nuk mund t´ia mbante fjalën, pasi redaksia nuk ia mundësonte botimin. Mehmet Shehu thirri kompetentin dhe i kërkoi shkaqet e mosbotimit. Kompetenti i shpjegoi porosinë nga lart. Dhe çudia ndodhi. Mehmeti urdhëroi: Të botohet! Të tilla libra i duhen Shqipërisë!

I gjithë tirazhi i Isa Boletinit u përpi në pak kohë nga lexuesit. Skënder Luarasi dërgoi shumë libra në Kosovë, ku bëri bujë të madhe dhe më pas u botua.

Në librin Shpalime historike, historiani i shquar kosovar, Zekerie Cana, kujton se kur e takoi një herë Skënder Luarasin, biseduan edhe mbi temën historike, dezertori dhe dëshmori, për të cilën profesor Luarasi theksoi se mund të shtjellohet një libër i tërë. Fjalë pas fjale, dolëm te Isa Boletini. E përgëzova për librin që kishte nxjerrë, që shpalosej me përkushtimin ndaj Nanës Kosovë. Sakaq u mrrol: Si historian që je, duhet ta dish se Isa u vra dy herë. Së pari nga dora e malazezëve dhe së dyti, nga dora e vetë shqiptarëve. Kjo e dyta, është një magna crimen. E kishte fjalën për shkurtimin, cungimin dhe censurimin e dorëshkrimit të tij.

Me këtë rast, dua të shpjegoj një çështje mbi të cilën spekullohet shumë. Babait i qante shpirti për Kosovën. Shpesh, në atë kohë, çohej nga gjumi dhe këndonte me zërin e tij, që më kumbon ende dhe sot: Çoju Shqipni, mos u baj horre/Hajd nKosov, o me taborë/Bini ju, shqiptarë, ore/Tan Evropa të na njohë! Dhe nuk donte tia dinte nga veshët e lepujve. Mos të harrojmë që ishte koha kur të tjerët i plasnin në burg për të tilla gjëra. Nga sa më ka treguar babai, dhe bazuar në shënimet që ka lënë, bindem që edhe Mehmet Shehu ishte kokëkrisur në këtë drejtim. Ai e kishte lidhur besën për çështjen kosovare dhe ishte gati për ta mbajtur atë, qoftë edhe duke u sakrifikuar. Nuk e di se si kanë rrjedhur ngjarjet atje lart, por një nga çështjet, ku janë ballafaquar Mehmeti me Enverin, me siguri është ajo e besës ndaj Kosovës. Për këtë kam dëgjuar me veshët e mi bisedën e Skënder Luarasit me një përfaqësues të rëndësishëm kosovar, që tha se ishte pritur vetëm nga Mehmet Shehu kur në fakt, diskutimi ishte për çështje politike, gjë që normalisht i takonte aparatit të Komitetit Qendror dhe në bazë të rëndësisë së çështjes, vetë Enver Hoxhës. Shpresoj se me hapjen e arkivave do të zbardhet më së miri çështja e qëndrimit privat dhe zyrtar të Hoxhës e Shehut në lidhje me Kosovën. Një tjetër rast i shigjetimeve të Enver Hoxhës, është ai kur Luarasit i pengohej botimi i veprave të Gjerasim Qeriazit dhe Motrat Qiriazi. Që kur erdhi në Shqipëri, babai bëri ç´është e mundur për ta rehabilituar këtë familje të shquar atdhetare. Pjestarët e gjithë në bllok, cilësoheshin borgjezë e agjentë anglezë. Atyre ua kishin marrë gjithçka dhe i kishin futur të jetonin në një plevicë. Dy djemtë e Sevasti Qiriaz-Dakos, i kishin futur në burg. Njëri prej tyre vdiq dhe tjetri, Skënderi, pas burgut dhe vdekjes së Sevastisë, u internua, duke i marrë edhe shtëpinë e prindërve. Me përpjekje të mëdha, ku ndihmoi drejtpërdrejt Hysni Kapo, ata u rehabilituan dhe shtëpia iu kthye të zotit. Me këtë rast, edhe librat u botuan.

Çdinte Skënder Luarasi për Mehmet Shehun?
Skënderi e Mehmeti njiheshin dhe kuptoheshin mirë me njëri-tjetrin. Veçanërisht, Lufta Antifashiste e Spanjës dhe kampi i përqëndrimit, ishte kudhra ku u farkëtua një miqësi e thellë, që nuk mund ta thyente as koniuktura politike dhe interesi. Nga sa kam kuptuar, ata mund të mos kishin domosdoshmërisht të njëjtat pikëpamje për çështje të caktuara, por prapë e toleronin njëri-tjetrin, në sajë të idealizmit të tyre. Për shembull, Skënder Luarasi i kishte ndërhyrë Mehmetit që të ndihmonte lirimin e Mirash Ivanait, të cilin e nderonin që të dy. Disa kohë pas vdekjes së tij në burg, në një bisedë Mehmeti i kishte thënë se Pushteti Popullor vepronte drejt. Babai i ishte përgjigjur: Por janë bërë edhe gabime të rënda. Çdo të thuash me këtë?, ia kishte kthyer rreptë Mehmeti. Skënderi i kujtoi vdekjen tragjike të Mirash Ivanait në burg, gjë të cilën, sipas tij, nuk e meritonte. Ndër të tjera, Skënder Luarasi shkruan: Mehmeti ktheu kokën rrëmbyeshëm dhe heshti. Nga sa kam dëgjuar e mësuar nga bisedat me babanë, në shkrimet e tij dhe nga bisedat me luftëtarë të tjerë të Spanjës, si Petro Marko e Zef Prela, shprehem se Mehmet Shehu ishte i bindur në idealin e tij revolucionar, por ishte me karakter të rrëmbyer dhe në ekuipazhin e një anijeje që komandohej nga Enver Hoxha. Ndaj, edhe ai, si shokët, bëri gabime të rënda. Po të kishte qenë një Enver idealist timonier, Mehmeti mund të kishte bërë mrekullira si kryeministër. Mes thashethemeve të shumta qarkullon ideja se Mehmeti e adhuronte Enverin dhe se krisja dhe ngjarjet deri në vdekjen dramatike të tij, rrodhën papritur.

Unë di këtë gjë: Babai nuk e mbante portretin e askujt, në të gjallë, në shtëpi; as të Enver Hoxhës. Vazhdimisht lepujt ia vinin në dukje këtë herezi, por ai u është përgjigjur: Unë kam parimin që sa janë gjallë, nuk ua var portretin, sepse rrofshim shumë e vdekshim me vaft, sa pa bërë ndonjë mëkat! Kur vdiq Hysni Kapo, ai vari në dhomën e pritjes një portet të madh, me një shirit të zi në cep. Dukej shumë i pikëlluar. Kur u njoftua vdekja e Kapos, qëlloi që po vija nga shkolla. Rrugës shihja njerëz që dukeshin të qeshur, ndaj e pyeta babanë se pse ai duhej të pikëllohej kaq shumë. Mor bir, kjo është një humbje e madhe për Shqipërinë! U prishën ekuilibrat, mu përgjigj ai. Në atë kohë, nuk e kuptova thelbin e kësaj përgjigjeje. Më pas, isha prezent në sheshin Skënderbej ku u zhvillua ceremonia e varrimit. Kur dëgjova në fjalimin mortor zërin e Mehmet Shehut, u trondita. Më kujtohet se pas kësaj ngjarjeje, babai, së bashku me vëllanë e Heroit të Popullit Qemal Stafa, Alaudinin, shkuan për ti uruar ditëlindjen Mehmet Shehut. Nuk u futën për urim së bashku me grupin e vullnetarëve të Luftës së Spanjës, por me grupin pasardhës. Babai më ka thënë se dhoma e pritjes së Mehmetit ishte e mobiluar thjesht. Në mes ishin vendosur dy kolltukë të rrethuar me karrike. Në bisedë me grupin, Mehmet Shehu iu drejtua një personaliteti të kulturës shqiptare, i cili sapo kishte dalë në pension. E pyeti se çpunë kishte nëpër duar. Ai iu përgjigj se, meqë kishte dalë në pension, nuk po merrej me asgjë. Mehmeti iu drejtua se përse nuk merrte shembull nga profesori Skënder Luarasi, i cili, megjithëse në pension, vazhdimisht krijonte.

Ky personalitet vazhdimishte shquhej për krasitjet dhe pengesat që nxirrte për botimin e veprave të babait. Më kujtohet, me daljen e monografisë së Isa Boletinit, ai nxitoi të botonte një artikull ku shkruante: Kur Isa Boletini vajti në Vlorë, e takoi Ismail Qemalin, u ul në gjunjë përpara flamurit, e puthi dhe i tha: Tani e kuptoj përse kam luftuar. Shprehja e fundit, e shtuar nga personaliteti, e ulte shumë Isa Boletinin. Le të kthehemi te takimi me Mehmetin. Kur grupi u ngrit për tu larguar, Mehmeti e kapi babanë nga krahu dhe i tha që të qëndronte edhe ca. Fiqreti doli dhe ata mbetën vetëm. Në bisedë e sipër, babai i tha: Mehmet, ruaje veten!. Mehmeti u zbeh. Ktheu kokën. Ndërsa sytë i shkrepëtinin mes reflektimit të dritës nga syzet, tha: Derisa kam arritur këtu, do të di ta ruaj. Koha tregoi të kundërtën.

Ky është nderim për luftëtarët e Spanjës?
Jetojmë kohën e hapjes së kufijve, ballafaqimin e pikëpamjeve dhe ekspansionin pa cak ekonomik, politik e kulturor. Në këto kushte, një problem të madh për popujt e vegjël e të varfër përbën identiteti e mbijetesa. Në këtë ballafaqim demokratik, një nga mjetet më të fuqishme është studimi e mbrojtja me përkushtim i vlerave kombëtare dhe ekspozimi i tyre në sistemit e vlerave universale botërore.

Një nga veprat më të mëdha të popullit shqiptar, liridashës e human, është pjesëmarrja e gjerë në Luftën Antifashiste, jo vetëm për çlirimin e territoreve shtetërore, por edhe më gjerë.

Çdo harresë apo përçmim i këtij fakti, është i pamoralshëm e i dënueshëm. Atdhetarizmi është etaloni i vlerës parësore të individit ndaj shoqërisë dhe të një kombi ndaj botës demokratike. Duke analizuar tezën spekulative të kolaboracionistëve, të cilët shfajësohen u bashkuam me fashizmin që të luftonim komunizmin, theksojmë faktin se lufta botërore zhvillohej midis koalicionit antifashist dhe atij fashist ku forcat komuniste ishin vetëm pjesëz e aleancës së vendeve demokratike, duke u shpallur bashkërisht fitimtarë të luftës.

Kombi shqiptar e ka treguar ndër shekuj fytyrën e shpirtin e tij progresiv,human e të qytetëruar. Janë të shumta rastet kur përfaqësues të tij kanë investuar në historinë e kombeve të tjera (në Turqi, Egjipt, Greqi etj) me burra shteti dhe ndihmë vullnetarësh. Për periudhën antifashiste vlerësoj se Lufta Antifashiste e Spanjës është prova më domethënëse.

Por si pasojë e rrethanave, kjo vlerë kombëtare u zbeh nga ambicja personale e një personi, që nuk i interesonte asgjë, përveç pushtetit të tij. Për dikë që nuk gëzon njohuritë e mjaftueshme mbi këto çështje, do të dukej e pabesueshme që në një vend me ideologji të majtë, të mos vlerësohen si duhet luftëtarët antifashistë të Luftës së Spanjës. Por ky është një fakt i padiskutueshëm. Nga viti 1945 e deri më sot, herë është penguar e herë është neglizhuar në mbledhjen e të dhënave mbi këtë çështje. Si mund të shpjegohet ndryshe, që ndërsa po punohet me këmbëngulje për përcaktimin e saktë të të rënëve nga turli lloj ushtrishë të huaja, po u vendosen pllaka përkujtimore, u ngrihen monumente e varreza madhështore, madje u bëhen edhe homazhe artistike me shpenzime maramendëse, edhe armiqve të dashur. Për bijtë e lirisë të kombit shqiptar, luftëtarët e parë antifashistë, nuk kryhet asgjë. Është tragjike që në Varrezat e Dëshmorëve të Atdheut nuk ka, qoftë edhe një pllakë përkujtimore për heronjtë e njohur e të panjohur të Spanjës. Por më tragjike, e që na korit në sytë e botës, është mungesa e një simboli përkujtimor për heronjtë antifashistë shqiptarë, që nuk dihet se ku ju tretën eshtrat anembanë Spanjës. Lëre pastaj, që dikush nga shteti shqiptar të interesohet zyrtarisht për hulumtimin e tyre.

Në vitin 1996, familjet e vullnetarëve të Luftës Antifashiste të Spanjës dhe disa simpatizantë të pakët, krijuan një shoqatë modeste për të mbajtur gjallë emrin dhe veprën e Bijve të Lirisë të kombit shqiptar. Në kuadër të 60- vjetorit të fillimit të Luftës Antifashiste, një delegacion i shoqatës, me shpenzimet e veta, u takua me shoqatat simotra nga e tërë bota. Kështu na u dha mundësia të vendosim një kurorë me lule, një grimcë mirënjohjeje në nderim të heronjve tanë. Jetojmë me bidjen se së shpejti, në atë vend të shenjtë, mes simbolesh madhështore nga kombet e tjera, do të bashkohet edhe i 53-ti, ai i kombit shqiptar. Shoqata e Vullnetarëve në Luftën Antifashiste të Spanjës po mbledh dëshmi dhe dokumante për përcaktimin e pjesëmarrësve në këtë ngjarje të rëndësishme...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gimi3

Rrëfimi i Petro Luarasit, djalit të personalitetit të shquar Skënder Luarasi


Ja si shpëtoi nga diktatura im atë

Censurimi i veprave e detyroi profesorin që ti futej përkthimit

Luan Kondi
Kastriot Kotoni 
Ai nuk harroi të përmendë se shumë prej vullnetarëve, që dolën gjallë nga Lufta e Dytë Botërore, u përndoqën, u sakatuan nga një luftë e re, ajo ideologjike. Duke zbardhur marrëdhëniet e babait të tij me personalitete të larta të sistemit të kaluar, Petro Luarasi shpjegoi takimin e vetëm mes Enver Hoxhës e Skënder Luarasit, si dhe lidhjet me Mehmet Shehun, kryeministër i Shqipërisë e bashkëluftëtar i tij në Spanjë. Mbi të gjitha, 40-vjeçari hedh dritë mbi disa gjëra të pathëna deri më tani, ku vendin kryesor e zënë marrëdhëniet Enver  Mehmet - Hysni. Në numrin e sotëm ai tregon se pse nuk u eliminua Skënder Luarasi nga diktatura, si dhe për letërkëmbimin e tij me familjen e Asim Vokshit. Për më tepër lexoni intervistën. 

Pse diktatura nuk e eliminoi Skënder Luarasin?
Për këtë ka disa versione. Disa mendojnë se ai arriti të mbijetojë, sepse ishte djali i Petro Nini Luarasit. Të tjerë thonë se shpëtoi gjallë në sajë të veprimtarisë së tij në Shqipëri e Spanjë, dhe se kishte mbrojtje nga brenda e jashtë vendit. Apo se e mbronte Mehmet Shehu dhe Hysni Kapo e nuk merrej me politikë.

Skënder Luarasi lindi në Luaras të Kolonjës më 19.01.1900. në familjen e Petro Nini Luarasit, i cili megjithëse ishte ortodoks i vuri të birit emrin Skënder në nderim të Heroit Kombëtar, Skënderbeut dhe kumbarit, Naim Frashërit, që e kishte rilindur heroin në poemën Istori e Skënderbeut. Naimi e bekoi foshnjën: Skënderi u bëftë njëqind vjet dhe i ngjaftë tet. Dhe vërtet jeta 82-vjeçare e Skënder Luarasit eshte ajo e një atdhetari të kulluar të cilit iu plotësua dëshira kur thoshte: Rrofsha shumë e vdeksha me vakt, sa pa bërë ndonjë mëkat.

Cila ishte veprimtaria e Skënder Luarasit nga vitit 1945 deri në vitin 1982?
Periudha 1945 - 1982 është etapa e dytë e veprimtarisë së demokratit të madh Skënder Luarasi, kur atij iu desh të përleshej me diktaturën totalitariste dhe qëndrimet antikombëtare në histori e politikë. Shembujt janë të shumtë që kur u zgjodh deputet në legjislaturën e parë dhe u kritikua për oportunizëm në luftën e klasave. Kur një ish-nxënës i tij komunist, me pozitë të madhe, e këshilloi me dashamirësi të kishte kujdes, meqë kishte mbledhur të gjitha shtresat kolonjare në kuvend, për hir të unitetit kombëtar e ndërtimit bashkërisht të Republikës së Popullit, profesori iu përgjigj: Po ku do ta fusësh atë nënë kolonjare që burri iu vra me Ballin dhe i biri me partizanët, te populli apo tek armiku i popullit. Shembujt janë të shumtë:

Në Konferencën e Tretë të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve, ku doli në mbrojtje të lirisë së fjalës, respektimit të institucioneve kolegjiale dhe demokratike dhe u debua nga Lidhja si avokat i S. Malëshovës, kur kundërshtoi tezat haxhiqamiliste të diktatorit, u etiketua shkrimtar borgjez, arrivist, etj. Ai doli në ruajtje e konsolidim të gjuhës së njësuar shqipe, nxori nga pluhuri i harresës dhjetëra figura të shquara të kombit, të njollosura si borgjeze, ngjarje historike madhore të trajtuara me objektivitet shkencor në luftë me çapaçulët e kalemxhinjtë e porositur. Ka shkruar dhjetëra libra, monografi, drama e përkthime brilante, ku dallohet vepra madhore Çkam parë e çkam dëgjuar (e pa botuar). Këto veprimtari e radhisin Skënder Luarasin, sipas studiuesit kosovar Ali Aliu, si një ndër personalitetet më të fuqishme të historisë e kulturës së këtij fundshekulli, që Kosovën e kishte shqetësim të parë. Jup Kastrati e krahason me Nolin e Konicën, ndërsa Aleks Buda thekson se Skënder Luarasi ishte i fundmi i rilindasve, njeriu i Fjalës së Lirë, që gojën ia mbylli vetëm vdekja. Nafiz Bezhani, kryetar i Komisionit të Verifikimit të Figurave, në librin e tij Mëkatarët thekson se Skënder Luarasi ishte një personalitet i madh kundër diktaturës, që shfaqte hapur e pa u trembur pikëpamjet e tij demokratike.

Shumë shkrimtarë e kanë trajtuar Skënder Luarasin si personazh kryesor në libra, si te: Burgu i Haki Stërmillit, Astrit Larinasi në Në valët e jetës të Vedat Kokonës, Profesor Tomorri në Hasta la Vista e Petro Markos, mësuesi i letërsisë së Qemal Stafës në filmin Qortimet e vjeshtës, në dokumentarin Njeriu i fjalës së lirë etj.

Ai është vleresuar me dekoratat; Mësues i Merituar, Punonjës i shquar i shkencës, Urdhri e Flamurit dhe Nderi i Kombit

Thuhet se babai juaj ishte mik i Lasgush Poradecit. A mund të na thoni diçka më shumë rreth kësaj?
Unë po ju tregoj një artikull të botuar te Shqipëria e Re më 6 janar 1929, ku shkruhet: Poeti Lasgush Poradeci u nis për në Shqipëri. Gjëndja e tij shëndetësore vazhdon të jetë e keqe.

Grac. 1 janar: Poeti Lasgush Poradeci, pas dy vjet vojtjeje, tue qenë se smundi të shohë as një përmirësim në shëndetin e tij, u nis dje për në atdhe, pas rekomandimeve të mjekësit universitar Profesor Heinrich di Gaspero. Lasgushi do vejë në shtëpinë e tij prindërore në Poradec, për ti rënë pas shëndetit të tronditur. Shpresohet se ndryshimi i klimës, dieta dhe shërbimi që do të gjejë poeti pranë familjes së vet do tia ristabilizojnë krejt shëndetin.

Gjithë studentët shqiptarë në Grac u mblodhën ta përcjellin Lasgushin. Poeti shoqërohet në këtë udhëtim prej kolegut të tij të Vjenës, Skënder Luarasi, i cili mori leje nga inspektoria e studentëve ta përcjellë Lasgushin gjer në Poradec.

Skënder Luarasi një nga më eminentët studentë shqiptarë, është i bir i Petro Nini Luarasit, i ati ylli të ndritur qu doq me aq zjarr në qjellin e veteranërisë shqiptare: gjesti fisnik i studentit Skënder Luarasi na mbush me mallëngjim.

Po ashtu, në një tjetër artikull shkruhet: Skënder P. Luarasi, studenti enthusiast i Vjenës, qish nisur për të shoqëruar Lasgushin në Poradec, masi poeti u kthye prapë në Grac, vazhdoi vetë udhëtimin dhe arriti në Korçë. Atje autoritetet e zunë dhe dërguan nënë vërejtje, me aeroplan në Tiranë.

Nuk kuptohej kjo sjellje e autoriteteve të Korçës: Në Shqipëri simpathia e përgjithshme për vjershëtorin Lasgush Poradeci sa vjen po shtohet. Nga të gjitha anët ndihmat rrjedhin pa kursim. Shenja të mira se zumë të çmojmë artin.

Është folur shpesh për një censurë të veprave të Skënder Luarasit. A u ndalua ndonjë vepër e tij?
Skënder Luarasit shpesh nuk ia botonin shkrimet e librat. Veçanërisht të ashpër u treguan me dramën Stuhi në prill, që S. Luarasi kishte shumë dëshirë të botohej. Kjo dramë ishte në vargje me rimë dhe portetizonte personazhe historike gjatë periudhës pak përpara e pas pushtimit të Shqipërisë nga Italia. Atje përshkruheshin edhe disa detaje nga lëvizja revolucionare e komuniste duke përmendur kalimthi luftën e Spanjës. Me gjithë insistimin e S. Luarasit mbi rëndësinë e kësaj vepre, të shkruar në prag të 60-vjetorit të Pavarësisë, recensat e ekspertëve të redaksisë së botimeve ishin njëra më e egër se tjetra. P.sh., në njërën recensë, midis të tjerave theksohet: Çështja e vullnetarëve të Luftës së Spanjës, që përshkojnë dramën dhe Zëri i Madridit, e kanë errësuar të vërtetën historike që çdo aksion patriotik e revolucionar mbështetjen kryesore e ka pasur tek lëvizja revolucionare e vendit, e cila në ato momente ishte mjaft e gjallë Ndërsa për të njëjtën vepër dashamirësi, Mark Dodani, privatisht shkruan: Për Spanjën (luftën e asaj kohe) për sa është trajtuar në vepër nuk shoh asnjë shqetësim.

Nuk e di se në çrrethana teatri A. Z. Çajupi i Korçës, pranoi ta shfaqë më 1972-shin (më duket se në prill). Regjia ishte e Dhimitër Orgockës, dekori nga Niko Progri, ndërsa në rolet kryesore luanin: Pandi Raidhi, Dhimitër Orgocka, Dhorkë Orgocka, Minella Borova, Jani Riza etj. Për dy ditë Korça ziente. Mbaj mend se ditën e dytë para shfaqjes u bë edhe një mbledhje me podium të gjerë. Babai fluturonte nga gëzimi. Lajmi për suksesin e madh të shfaqjes u dha edhe në Radio Tirana. Ditën e tretë shfaqja u ndalua me urdhër nga lart. Smë shlyhet nga mendja pikëllimi i aktorëve dhe i regjisorit të nderuar.


Letër vëllait të Asim Vokshit

Albacete, 2 dhjetor 1937

I dashur Myftar!

Nga shqiptarët që kanë ardhur vullnetarë në Spanjë, marrim për shembull dy karaktere të kundërta: njëri syresh, i trembur nga rreziqet e luftës, u kthye prapa, u shpall dezertor, dhe sot rron, as që duam ta dimë se ku, i përbuzur nga të gjithë ata që e kanë njohur. Tjetri, përherë edhe më i fortë, sa më e rreptë që të ishte lufta, qëndroi i patundur në krye të batalionit të vet, luftoi si hero i vërtetë, dhe, i pari ndër të parët, ra dëshmor. 
I dashur Myftar, prej këtyre të dyve, duke zgjedhur midis të gjallit dezertor dhe të vdekurit dëshmor, cilin do të dëshiroje të kishe pasur për vëlla?
Të çmojmë për mbi të gjitha të tjerat se je vëllai i Asimit. I paharruari, si shqiptar që ishte, qe bashkëluftëtari ynë, por në zjarrin e përpjekjeve u bëmë ca më tepër, u bëmë miq e shokë. Dhe tani ai që ishte më i riu, ka qenë më i miri ndër të gjithë. Mbase humbi jetën që në fillim të luftës më i riu, më i miri, më i dashuri ndër ne të gjithë, që ta kuptojnë të tjerë të rinj shqiptarë, që çtherori e madhe u dashka që të shpëtojë nga mënxyrat e jetës faqezezë, që po durojnë kafshërisht. Në kët kuptim, Asimi nuk ka vdekur. Në kujtimin e shokëve italianë garibaldinas, që dëshmojnë për vdekjen heroike të tij, në kujtimin e shokëve shqiptarë, që e dinë se djaloshi kosovar ka ditur jo vetëm të vdesë, por edhe të rrojë heroikisht, fytyra e tij fisnike do të mbetet e paharruar. Janë të dyja, bukuria e jetës dhe bukuria e vdekjes së tij, që na bëjnë ti jemi më pranë kësaj figure, që ta mbajmë të skalitur në mendje në të gjithë madhështinë e saj. Kjo vetëdije na mbushi me mburrje që heroi, vëllai yt Asimi, ishte edhe bashkatdhetari ynë, miku dhe shoku ynë, vëllai ynë. 
Të shkruaj ty, nxënësit tim të njëhershëm, se ty të kam njohur, përndryshe këtë letër ngushëllimi ua kam detyrë të gjithë anëtarëve të familjes së Asimit, e, në radhë të parë, me të vërtetë, asaj që i dhuroi jetën heroit tonë të ri. Ajo vetë është e dashur dhe trime, por, natyrisht, zemra e nënës, sado e madhe, preket gjithnjë e më tepër prej humbjes së dajlit të saj. E ke detyrë ti japësh ngushëllimin e duhur. Në kët mes, të shoqërojmë me simpatinë më të thellë, ne shokët e tu e tAsimit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gimi3

Krijimtaria e Skënder Luarasit



A.Shqipërime
1) Johan Volfgang Gëte (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)
1.Faust (Faust) 
2.Gëci i Berlihingenit (Go''tz von Berlichingen)
2)Uiliam Shekspir (William Shakespeare),
1.Rikardi II (Richard II)
2.Rikardi III (Richard III),
3.Tregtari i Venedikut (Merchant of Venice)
4.Komedia e gabimeve (Comedy of Errors)
5.Mbreti Lir (King Lear)
6.Si ta doni (As You Like It) (i pa botuar)
3)Fridrih Shiler (Johann Christoph Friedrich von Schiller)
1.Cubat (The Robbers)
2.Fiesko (Fiesco)
3.Intrigë e dashuri (Intrigue and Love),
4.Vilhelm Tel (William Tell)
5.Don Karlos (Don Carlos). (i pa botuar)
6.Vajza e Orleanit (Die jungfrau von Orleans),( ipa botuar).
4)Ualt Uitman (Walt Whitman)
1.Fije bari (Leaves of Grass),
5)Xhorxh Bajron (George Byron)
1.Çajld Harold (Childe Harold's Pilgrimage)
6)Aleksandër Pushkin (Aleksander Sergejeviç Pushkin)
1.Boris Godunov
7)Alfred Tenison (Lord Alfred Tennyson).
1.Enoh Arden (Enoch Arden)
8)Gotold Lesing (Gotthold Ephraim Lessing)
1.Emilia Galoti (Emilia Galotti)
9)Aleksandër Ostrovski 
1.Shtrëngata 
10)Lope de Vega (Lope Felix de Vega Carpio)
1.Fuente Ovehuna 
11)Oskar Uaild (Oscar Wilde)
1.Përralla të zgjedhura
12)Çarls Dikens (Charles Dickens)
1.Oliver Tuist
13)Kalidasa 
1.Sakuntala
14)Xhon Milton (John Milton)
1.Samson Agonites,
15)Tomas Uinkop
1.Skënderbeu
16) Rodriguez
1.Këtu fjeti një perëndi ( ipa botuar)
17)Henri Uodsuërth Longfellou (Henry Wadsworth Longfellou) 
1.Kënga e Hajavathës
18)Gribojedov 
1. Mjerë kush ka mend ( i pa botuar)-etj


Krijime letrare
1.Isa Boletini, monografi, 
2.Ismail Qemali,monografi.
3.Motrat Qiriazi,monografi
4.Kolonel Thomson
5.Petro N.Luarasi,jeta dhe vepra
6.Migjeni,jeta dhe vepra
7.Gjerasim Qiriazi,jeta dhe vepra
8.Sevasti Qiriazi,vepra
9.Në Brigadat internacionale
10.Agimi i Lirisë-dramë(e shfaqur me 1932)
11.Stuhi në prill-dramë(e shfaqur me 1971)
12.Fjala shqipe-publicistikë
13.Fjala e lirë shqipe (publicistikë e studime)
14.Kujtime historike
15.Kujtime autobiografike(Ç'kam parë e ç'kam dëgjuar),etj

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gimi3

Shqipërime të Skënder Luarasit:

Skënder Luarasi njihet nga lexuesi i gjerë kryesisht si përkthyes. Po publikojmë disa nga shqipërimet e tij, të marra nga libri ''Visare poetike'' që do të botohet së afërmi.

Edmund Spenser 
Sonet për Skënderbeun (*) 

Pse mburret kot e Lashta kaqë fort
Me monumentet e moçëm burrash trima,
Heronj që përmes veprave pa mort
Mahnitën botën, dhe në prrallë e rima
Çdo foshnjë i nxën? Njerzim i admiron
Statujat e tyre, kolose të larta
E beret triumfore qi përshkon
E bukura me madhështit e narta.

Ja Një, që koha vone nxor në dritë,
Ndër të mëdhenjtë krah më të madhit shkon:
I madh në zë, pushtet e në vetitë,
Triumfe të vërtetë meriton.
Kamzhik për turqit, për armiqtë rrufe -
Ky libër flet për Ty, o Skënderbe!

------------
Edmund Spenser (1552-1599) shquhet ndër më të mëdhenjtë poetë epikë të Rilindjes Angleze. Ai cilësohet ''poeti më i madh anglez i eres Elisabetiane''.(The world book encyclopedy,1993)
(*) Ky sonet u permend më 1596 nga Zachary Jones kur botoi anglisht përkthimin e historianit frëng J.Lavardin Historia e Gjergj Kastriotit, të mbiemëruar Skënderbe. Botimin anglisht të këtij libri, Jones e përcolli me një sonet për Skënderbenë prej Edmund Spenser i cili edhe në kryeveprën e tij Faerie Queene(''Mbretëresha e zanave''), në këngën e tretë, kreu XII, vargu i 10-të, e vesh mbretëreshën Elisabeta me fustan që mëngët i varen në mënyrë arbëreshe'' (''Sleeves dependant albanese iyse''). 
Këtë sonet të vyer mbi Heroin Kombëtar S.Luarasi e ka përmendur në studimin e tij ''Skënderbeu ne letërsine angleze'' dhe e publikoi më 16 janar 1977 (Gazeta ''Drita'', f.12)


Një nga vlerësimet e albanologut të shquar M. Lambertz 
për shqipërimin e Faustit nga S. Luarasi 






Johan V. Gëte
Nga Fausti(*)


Kushtim

Sërish mafrohi, hije luhatore, 
Që në rini iu shfaqët syrit tim.
A të përpiqem tash tju ndal përdore?
Prap më qan zemra për atë vegim?
Po grahni! Mirë! Me fore urdhrore
Rreth meje çohi tymit nagullim;
Dhe ma trondit si në kërthi krahrorin
Fryma magjike që ju ndriçon korin.

Sillni fytyra motesh të gëzuar,
Hije të dhëmshura me çmallin synë;
Si një përrallë e vjetër gjysmë e shuar,
Vjen dashuri e parë me miqësinë.
Përtrihet dhimbja, ngjallet gjëmë e shkuar
E jetës nëpër shteg plot labirinte
Dhe grish të mirët që, për aq orë hareje
Të rrejtur fatit, vanë para meje.

Shpirtrat, qu kam kënduar më së pari,
Këngët e ra spo mi dëgjojnë dot; 
Sa miq që pata tash i mbulon varri,
Jehonë e tyre ushton e mekur sot;
Turmës së huaj i ligjëroj së qari,
Edhe lëvdat e saj më duket kot;
Dhe sish që kënga mi gëzoi më parë,
Ndë rrojnë, harbojnë botës së përndarë.

Një mall që e pata zvjerdhur më zë prapë
Për shpirtrat që po heshtin namëshim,
Piptimë e këngës sime, si nga njarpë
Eljane, e shkretëz endet pa caktim.
Më rrjedhin lot e drithma më ka kapë,
E rrepta zemër rreh me mallëngjim:
Atë qe kam e shoh si në përrallë,
Dhe çishte e zhdukur po më del e gjallë.

----------------
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe (1749-1832) poet, novelist , dramaturg e dijetar, figurë qëndrore e letërsisë klasike e romantike gjermane.Ai rradhitet ndër shkrimtarët më të rëndësishëm e më ndikues në letërsinë moderne evropiane. (The world book encyclopedy,1993)

(*) Fausti, kryevepra botërore e Gëtes u shkrua gjatë periudhës (1808-1832) duke u përfunduar 
pak muaj para se ai të ndahej nga jeta. Fausti konsiderohet si një nga veprat dramatike më të vështira për tu kuptuar e përkthyer. 
Shqipërimi i Faustit nga S.Luarasi për ''konjuktura politike'' u botua i copëzuar (Pjesa e parë më 1957, vepra e plotë ''me redaktime'' më 1987)
Botimi i plotë i shqipërimit të Faustit sipas dorëshkrimit të Skënder Luarasit u realizua më 1999 nga Shtëpia Botuese Argeta LMG, përbën një ngjarje të shënuar për kulturën shqiptare dhe kurorëzon vlerat e shqipëruesit.



Kënga e pleshtit

Dikur një mbret jetonte
Që kish një goxha plesht;
Të birin sa e donte,
Dhe pleshtin aq e desht.
Prestarit i dha urdhër
Ti bënte në jelek,
Ta vishte pleshtin bukur
Me setre benevrek.

Dhe pleshti bukur veshur,
Me kadife e kaftan,
Me jetullat i ngjeshur,
Në gjoks var një nishan.
Na u bë kryeministër,
Vëllezër e motra ftoi;
Gjithë erdhën varg e vistër,
Nofiq të larti çoi.

Mbretresha dhe princeshat,
Zotrinjt politikanë
Pickoheshin nga pleshtat -
Ti vrasin, frikë kanë!
Kruheshin, po si kapnin,
Su bënin dot asgjë.
Por ne me vrap e vrasim,
Kur na pickon ndonjë.



Fridrih Shiler
Nga Vilhelm Teli(*)

Antinghauseni

A paska pasur aq guxim fshatari,
Me mjet të vet, pa ndihmë të bujarve?
Kur paska kaq besim në vetvete, 
Nuk ka nevojë, jo, për forcën tonë;
Shkujdesur mund të zbresim ne në varr,
Duke menduar që fuqi të ra
Do rritin madhërin e njerëzisë.
(Vë duart mbi krye të djalit, i cili qëndron më gjunjë para tij.)
Prej kësaj koke, ku vendosën mollën,
Liri e re më e mirë do blerojë;
E vjetra shembet, kohët po ndryshojnë,
Një jetë e re po lulëzon gërmadhash.



Antinghauseni

Djal' njihe mir' kët' popull prej barinjsh!
E njoh unë q'e udhëheq n'luftë;
Unë e kam parë qysh luftoi në Favenc.
Po le të vijnë e të na vënë zgjedhë;
Ne s'do ta mbajmë kurrë atë zgjedhë.
- Im nip, mëso të dish prej ç'fisi je!
Mos flak margaritarët e vërtetë
Për hir të një shkëlqimi të gënjeshtërt.
Ji prijës i një populli të lirë,
Që të bën veten fli nga dashuria
Dhe qëndron tok me ty në luft' e vdekje;
Kjo qoftë bujaria që të mburr.
Forco cilsit' e trashëguara t'gjakut;
Atdheut besnik shiko t'i rrish më pranë
E ta pushtosh me gjithë zemrën tënde;
Këtu ësht' e forta rrënjë e forcës sate;
Atje, në vend të huaj, qëndron vetëm,
Si i dobëti kallam q'e thyen shqota

----------
Johann Christoph Friedrich von Schiller (1759-1805) cilësohet si dramaturgu më i shquar gjerman dhe i dyti pas Gëtes si figurë udhëheqëse e letërsisë gjermane.(The world book encyclopedy,1993)
(*)Vilhelm Teli u botua më 1804 dhe dramatizon luftën e popullit zvicerian për liri.
Shqipërimi u botua më 1934 e u prit me entuziazëm. Drama u shfaq nga rinia progresiste edhe gjatë luftës nacionalçlirimtare. 
Fragmentet ''E vjetra shembet,kohët po ndryshojnë'', ''Atdheut, besnik shiko ti rrish më pranë'',etj. mësuesi i shqipes S.Luarasi i dha si temë hartimi në gjimnazin e Shkodrës më 1935, ku shumë nxënësit Qemal Stafa, Vasil Llazari, Arshi Pipa, Xhemal Broja, etj. shkruan hartime të shquara.
Skënder Luarasi është cilësuar si themelues i shilerizmit dhe njohësi më i thellë i tij në Shqipëri. Ai ka shqipëruar nga dramaturgu i shquar veprat : Vilhelm Teli (1934), Intrigë e dashuri (1955), Hajdutët (1958), Fiesko(1958), Don Karlos (e pa botuar), Vajza e Orleansit (e pa botuar).


Xhorxh Gordon Bajron
Nga ''Shtegtimi i Çajld Haroldit''(*)

Lamtumirë, Atdheu im 

O lamtumirë! Atdheu im
Po zhduket dalngadalë:
Gjëmon stuhia me tërbim, 
Çaçri gërhet mbi valë;
Pas diellit që po flakëron,
Po nisemi të lirë;
Dhe ty, si atij që perëndon,
Atdhe, Natën e Mirë! 


Kur nesër rishtaz ai diell
Do lindë me shkëlqim,
Do përshëndesim det e qiell
Po jo atdhenë tim,
Në vatrën time nuk ka zjarr, 
Nëpër avllit' e forta
Të kullës sime rritet bar,
Im qen po leh te porta.

"Ti pazh i vogël, pa m'u qas!
Pse qan e po vajton? 
Mos të tremb deti me tallaz,
A shqota të tmerron?
Pa fshiji lotët; anija jonë
E shpejtë është dhe e fortë:
Nuk ka skifter që fluturon 
Më shpejt e më gazplotë".


"Le të kanosen erë e det,
Nuk trembem nga asnjë shqotë;
Po, zoti Çajld, mos u çudit
Që po më rrjedhin lotë; 
Prej babës e prej nënës ik,
U ndava prej shtëpisë;
Tani s'më mbetet asnjë mik,
Veç teje e perëndisë.

T'im at' e pashë që duron, 
Kur më bekoi me mall;
Po nënën kush m'a ngushullon
Gjer sa të kthehem gjallë!"-
"Pusho, pusho ti djal' i mirë!
Të kanë hije lott; 
Po të isha vetë zemërdlirë,
Nuk do t'i mbaja dot.

"M'u qas, m'u qas, ti trim besnik;
Përse më qenke zverdhur?
Mos trembesh nga një frëng armik, 
Apo nga det' i ndezur?" -
"Sër Çajld, nuk jam aq frikacak.
As zverdhur jam prej frike;
Po kur kujtova gruan larg
M'u zbeh faqja besnike. 

Rron ime shoqe me tim bijë
Në kullë te këneta:
Nd'e pyeçin ç'u bë babai,
Ç't'u thotë nënë-shkreta?" -
"Pusho, trimi im, të mora vesh, 
Ta njoha brengën tënde;
Por unë zemërlehti qesh
Që shkoj nga këta vënde".

Kush u beson psherëtimave
Të femrës që mbush sytë? 
Ia than lotët qepallave
Ndonjë dashnor i dytë.
S'qaj për gëzimet që humbas,
Rrezikun që më vjen;
Po vetëm qaj se nuk lë pas 
Asnjë që lotn' e vlen.

Në botë mbeta fill i mjerë,
Në detin pa kufi;
Përse të qaj pra për të tjerë-
Për mua s'qau njeri. 
Do t'angullijë ndoshta sot
Im qen gjer sa të gjejë
Ushqim nga ndonjë tjetër zot;
N' u kthefsha do më shqejë.

Pra, mermë, o lundër, dhe vrapo 
Në detin plot buçim;
Dhe shpjermë në çdo vend që do,
Veç jo në vendin tim!
Të falem det i kaltr' i zi!
Dhe kur të shkel i lirë 
Në dhé, të falem, shkretëti! 
Atdhe, Natën e Mirë!


---------
George Gordon Byron(1788-1824) cilësohet si poeti romantik anglez më i larmishëm. (The world book encyclopedy,1993).
Ai nderohet ndër shqiptarët si një nga miqtë më të sinqertë.
(*) Shtegtimi i Çajld Haroldit u botua i plotë në katër vëllime gjatë periudhës 1812-18. Atje përshkruhen mbresat e udhërtimeve të Bajronit në Greqi, Shqipëri, Spanjë, Itali e Zvicër. Në të skaliten edhe vlerat e shqipëtarëve: traditat, trimëria, fisnikëria e mikpritja.
Shqipërimi u botua më 1956. Skënder Luarasi është cilësuar si themelues i bajronizmit në Shqipëri.


Mihail Lermontov
Vdekja e Poetit(*)

U vra poeti! - Rob i nderit -
E mposhtën shpifja e thashethemet,
Me plumb në gjoks, me et për shpagë,
E uli kokën e lavdishme
Shpirti i poetit nuk duroi
Njollën e njerëzve cipëplasur.
U çua kundër botës keqe
I vetëm, si më parëE u vra!

.
.

Dhe vdiq me et të kotë për shpagim,
Me ankth të fshehtë shpresash të dështuara.
Pushuan tingujt e magjepsur,
Sdo ti dëgjojmë kurrë më.
Strehë e poetit mbeti shkretë,
Te buzët e tij po çlodhet heshtja.
Po ju, trashëgimtarë faqenxirë,
Pjellë etërsh famëkëqinj për poshtërsitë e tyre,
Me duf skllavi kini shkelur drudhet
E fiseve të varfëruar nga lodrat e fatit -
Ju krrusi rrotull fronit me epshe të pangopur,
Xhelatë të Liris, Gjenis e të Lavdisë!
Po, fshihuni nën hijen e kanunit,
Përpara jush e drejta smund të flasë!
Por ka një gjyq hyjnor, o band e zvetënuar!
Gjyqtari i rreptë po ju pret:
Ai nuk blihet me flori.
Dhe jua paranjeh si veprat dhe mendimet
Ahere kot do ta përdorni ju gënjeshtrën;
Ajo nuk ju ndihmon dot më,
Ju nuk e lani dot me gjakun tuaj pisë
Gjakun e shenjtë të poetit!

------------
Mikhail Jureviç Lermontov (1814-1841) shkrimtar i shquar rus i shek. të 19-të.
(*)Kjo vjershë (vetëm fillimi e fundi shpëtoi nga censura) e cila qarkulloi e kopjuar dorë më dorë në të gjithë Petersburgun përnjëherësh pas vdekjes së Pushkinit , shprehu më së miri zemërimin e përgjithshëm të popullit kundër xhelatëve të gjeniut kombëtar rus. Me t'u zbuluar autori i saj, Mihal Lermontovi, u hodh në gjyq.Vetëm për hir të ndërhyrjes së miqve të fortë u dënua veç me internim në Kaukaz.
Shqipërimi (mbi bazën e tekstit të censuruar) u botua më 1949 në përmbledhjen ''Lirikat''-A.S.Pushkin


Uollt Uitman
Nga ''Fije Bari'' (*)

Veten këndoj

Veten këndoj - çdo Njeri të veçantë, të thjeshtë;
Po them dhe fjalën Demokratike, fjalën En - masse, 
Këndoj Fiziologjinë nga koka gjer te thëmbrat;
Jo vetëm fytyra dhe jo vetëm truri qenkan të denjë për muzën 
them se gjithë Trupi është më i denjë; 
Këndoj Femrën në barazi me Mashkullin.
Jetën pa fund, me dëshira, damarë e fuqi,
Gazmoren - e cila, nën ligjet hyjnore, u gatua për veprat
më të lira, 
Këndoj Njeriun e Kohës së Re!


Shteteve

U flas Shteteve, a njerit nga ata, a çdo qyteti në Shtetet:
Kundërshtoni shumë, binduni pak;
Se bindja e verbër të shpie në skllavëri të plotë;
Prej skllavërisë së plotë asnjë popull i botës
Nuk e fitoi dot përsëri lirinë.
--------------
Walt Whitman(1819-1892) cilësohet poeti lirik i demokracisë amerikane, një nga poetët më të lexuar të letërsisë amerikan .
(*)Fije Bari është kryevepra e Uitmanit. Kjo përmbledhje poetike (së pari 12 poema) u botua më 1885 dhe përbën një nga arritjet më të mëdha të letërsisë botërore.
Shqipërimi u botua më 1956 me rastin e festimit ndërkombëtar të 100-vjetorit të publikimit të ''Fije Bari''.




Shandor Petëf 

Ti nuk do tishe(*) 

Ti nuk do tishe i aftë as për akçi,
Atdheu im i dashur ,Hungari.
Në njanë mishin do ta kishe djegur,
Në tjetrën do ta lije të papjekur.

Kurse këtu të lumturit banojnë
Që mënd u çahet barku nga teprija,
Në tjetër vend të varfërit lëngojnë
Dhe skanë veç të vdesin nga urija.


Moj tokë 

Moj tokë ,çpaske ngrënashtu?
Çpo ndjen aq et të madh në bark?
Përse po pin, moj, kaq shumë lot-
Dhe kaqë shumë gjak

-------------------------------------
Shandor Petöf (1823-1849), poet i shquar hungarez, hero i luftës revolucionare patriotike.
Shqipërimet u botua më 1949 në 100-vjetorin e vdekjes së poetit (Revista Literatura Jonë, shtator 1949, f.43)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gimi3

Dramaturgjia e Skënder Luarasit

Nga drama ''Stuhi në prill''(*)

Prolog
Hyn autori
Për demaskim të skuthëve Gam! Hum! Ham!
Me fecit indignatio poetam:
Që t'a kthej shqip Horacin, si shqiptar,
Më bëri zemërimi vjershëtar.
"Na binish mish!" i tha Nastradini qyrkut,
I mbështetur në sofisterira t'ujkut;
Se ja që budallai na vë re gunën,
I duhen tru që të na çmojë punën;
Se s'është rroba që na bën të mirë,
Po mendja e lartë, zemra jonë e dlirë.
Në skenë njeh të mirë dhe të liq -
Kë zgjidhni ju për miq, kë për armiq?
Se po ju pyes, mos më keqkuptoni;
Keni liri të zgjidhni kë të doni.
Veç hapni sytë! Ujqërit u ngjasin qenve,
Kur turren vurlif! t'uritur kundër dhenve.
Ju këshilloj se, mbasi jam bir bujku,
E di kush është qeni dhe kush ujku.
Si dot e vishen e të sillen mirë,
Për qen' e keq, e pr' ujkun s'kam mëshirë;
Zagari bëhet ujk kur qentë e mbrojnë;
Si ujku më ujk, kur larot e lëvdojnë.
Ç'janë ujq e tradhëtarë duhen vrarë,
Se ndryshe e bëjnë atdhenë për të qarë.
Po re ndër ujq e qen, shpejt dil nga rrjeshta -
Ujku të çan, qeni të mbush me pleshta.
Kini kujdes, të mos pendohi vonë,
Ujqërit ndërrojnë qimen, jo zakonë.
Ju këtë dramë kur ta keni parë,
Do keni për të qeshur; ndoshta qarë.
Që të zbaviti sish jo të gajasi - 
E shkroi një pensionist nga Luarasi;
E shkroi kur mbushi vjet dhjetë herë shtatë;
Për këtë ditë po jua jep dhuratë;
Dhe fort ju lutet që kur ta dëgjoni
Me masën e së drejtës ta gjykoni!
-----------------
Drama në vargje ''Stuhi në prill'' u shkrua më 1970 e bën fjalë për ngjarje e personazhe realë para e pas pushtimit të Shqipërisë nga fashizmi. U lejua të shfaqej (pjesërisht e censuruar) më 1972, në teatrin ''Andon Zako Çajupi''- Korç[, me regji nga Dhimitër Orgocka, në role kryesore luajtën Pandi Raidhi, Minella Borova, Dhorkë Orgocka,Dhimitër Grabocka,etj. Pas tre ditë shfaqjesh të suksesshme, drama u ndalua ''me urdhër nga lart''. Kur e pyetën S.Luarasin se cili qe shkaku që ia ndaluan shfaqjen, u p[rgjegj: Dikush pa fytyrën e tij në pasqyrë dhe u tmerrua !!

----------


## Gimi3

Publicistika e Skënder Luarasit

Skënder Luarasi ka nisur të botojë që në moshën 17 vjeçare në shtypin amerikan. Publicistika e tij në vite trajton temat më të rëndësishme për kombin shqiptar: çlirimin kombëtar e shpirtëror, unitetin kombëtar, dinjitetin e gruas shqiptare, përpjekjet për arsimimin kombëtar laik e gjuhën e unifikuar shqipe, evidentimin e personaliteteve kombëtare dhe miqve të Shqipërisë,etj.

Bajroni në Shqipëri (*)

Populli i Shqipërisë së Jugut e mbajti për një kohë të gjatë në kujtesën e tij vizitën e poetit anglez në sarajet e Tepelenës 150 vjet më parë dhe pleqtë tanë, shpesh herë mbrëmjeve, kur mblidheshin për bisedë te sofati i portës, i përmendnin fjalët që i tha Ali Pasha djaloshit fisnik anglez: ''E kuptoj që jeni vërtet nga derë e madhe, prej veshëve tuaj të vegjël, prej duarve të vogla të bardha dhe prej flokëve kaçurrela''.

Xhorxh Gordon Bajroni lindi në Londër më 22 janar 1788 dhe vdiq më prill 1824 në Mesolongji,Greqi.
Që kur ishte dhjetë vjeç, me vdekjen e xhaxhait të tet,Bajroni trashëgoi titullin ''Lord'' dhe pallatin e çifligun Newstead Abbey. Në moshën madhore zuri vendin që i takonte në Shtëpinë e lordëve. Më 1809, në korrik, njëzetenjëvjeçari u nis për udhëtimin e tij të parë nga skela e Falmouthit. Mori pas një shpurë shërbëtorësh, i shoqëruar prej shokut të tij të shkollës Cam Hobhouse. Së pari zbriti në Lisbonë. Portugalia qe aleate e Anglisë në Luftën Peninsulare. Napoleoni e kiste zaptuar Evropën, po Anglia zotëronte detin. Udhëtimet ishin të rrezikshme, prandaj Bajroni vizitoi vetëm ata vise që s'anonin nga armiku. Prej Lisbonës udhëtoi me kalë 640 kilometra dhe arriu në Kadiz. Nga ky port spanjoll një luftanije angleze e solli nëpër Mesdhe prej Gjibraltarit në Maltë dhe së andejmi në Prevezë, në Shqipëri.
Nga Preveza, Bajroni dhe Cam Hobbouse erdhën në Janinë.Vizitorët e shquar nuk e gjetën Ali Pashën në kryeqytet, prandaj më 11 të tetorit e vazhduan udhëtimin 160 kilometra të tjera në veri.Më 17 u nisën në Libohovë dhe arritën në Qestorat e në Erind. Prej Erindit u nisën më 19 të tetorit në orën 3,30 pas dreke dhe në orën 5 arrinë në Tepelenë. Pas tri ditëve si mysafirë të Ali Pashës, u kthyen po asaj udhe. Nga Janina u nisën për në Prevezë dhe së andejmi kaluan për në Greqi nën mbrojtjen e 35 shqiptarëve.
Kur po largohej nga Shqipëria, Bajroni i dërgon sëmës të parën letër:


Zonjës Katerina Gordon Bajron
Prevezë,12 nëntor 1809
Nëna ime e dashur, ka ca kohë që ndodhem në Turqi : ky qytet është në bregdet por kam udhëtuar thellë në principatën e Shqipërisë për të vizituar Pashanë. Lashë Maltën në luftanijen Spider më 21 Shtator dhe brenda tetë ditësh arrita në Prevezë. Së këtejmi kam udhëtuar nja 150 mila gjer në Tepelenë, në pallatin veror të Naltësisë së tij, ku qëndrova tri ditë. Emri i Pashait është Ali dhe e mbajnë për burrë me zotësi të rralla: është sundimtar i gjithë Ilirisë së moçme, i Epirit dhe i një pjese të Maqedonisë. I biri, Veli Pasha, për të cilin më kanë dhënë letra, qeveris Morenë dhe ka influencë të madhe në Egjipt. Me një fjalë është një nga burrat më të fuqishëm në Perandorinë Otomane.Kur arrita në Janinë, në kryeqytetin e tij, pas një udhëtimi tri prej ditësh nëpër male të një vendi me bukurira nga më piktoresket, mora vesh se Ali Pasha gjendej me ushtrinë e tij në Iliri, ku kishte rrethuar Ibrahim Pashën në kalanë e Beratit. I kishin thënë se një anglez nga derë e madhe ndodhej në principatën e tij, dhe i kishte dhënë urdhër komandantit në Janinë të më bënte konak e të më pajiste me të gjitha të mirat gratis; dhe ndonëse më kanë lejuar tu jap peshqeshe robërve, nuk më kanë lejuar të paguaj asgjë send për harxhet e tjera.
Hipur në kuaj të vezirit, dola për shëtitje dhe pashë pallatet e tij e të nipërve; janë pallate madhështore, por të stolisura së tepërmi në ar e në mëndafshe. Pastaj kalova nëpër male përmes Zicës, një fshat me manastir ortodoks, (ku fjeta në të kthyer),në më të bukurin vend që kam parë (përveç Cintrës në Portugali).Të nëntën ditë arrita në Tepelenë. Na u zgjat shumë udhëtimi prej shirave e rrëpirave që prisnin udhën. Kurrë sdo ta harroj pamjen e mrekullueshme me të hyrë në Tepelenë në orën 5 ndajnatherë kur po perëndonte dielli. Më solli në mend (me pak ndryshime të veshjes) përshkrimin që i bën Skoti kështjellës Brankseme në këngën e tij dhe sistemin feudal. Shqiptarët me petkun e tyre (me më të bukurin në botë; me fustanellë të gjatë të bardhë, tallagane të qëndisura me ar me anteri e jelek kadifeje të kuqe të qëndisura me oje të arta), me jataganë e pisqollë të sërmët, tartarët me feste të gjata, turqit me qyrk të madh e turban, ushtarët togje-togje në qoshkun e madh të hapur në ballë të pallatit dhe skllevërit arapë në galeri të madhe të gjatë me kuaj të vendosur në një qilar përposht, dyqind atllarë të shiluar dhe gati të sulen në çdo moment, kalorës duke sjellë e duke shpënë lajmet e ndryshme, daullet e mujezinët që thërrasin izanë nga minaretë e xhamive - të gjitha këto me pamjen e jashtëzakonshme të ndërtesës vetë sajonin një skenë të re gëzimi për sytë e një të huaji. Më përcollën në një konak shumë të këndshëm dhe sekretari i vezirit erdhi të më përshëndesë, në mënyrë allaturka.
Të nesërmen më shpunë tek Ali Pasha. Isha veshur me uniformë të plotë shtabi, me shpatë madhështore etj.Veziri më priti në një odë të madhe të shtruar me mermer; një shatërvan vrijonte ujët në mes të saj, oda e shtruar rreth e rrotull me otomane të kuqërremtë. Më priti në këmbë, shenjë e një nderimi të madh nga një mysliman dhe më vuri të rrij në shesh në krah të djathtë të tij.Kam një terxhuman grek që të merrem vesh, por mjeku i Aliut, Femlario që di latinisht më shërben për këtë rast.E para pyetje që më bëri është se përse jam larguar prej atdheut në një moshë kaq të re? (Turqit skanë ide për udhëtimet e për qejf).Pastaj tha se ministri anglez, kapiteni Leake, i kishte treguar se qeshë nga derë e madhe. Më porositi ti dërgoj nderimet e tij nënës sime, dhe ja tek po ti dërgoj në emër të Ali Pashës. Më tha se qe i bindur se isha prej oxhaku, se kisha veshë të vegjël, flokë kaçurrela dhe duar të vogla të bardha, dhe u duk shumë-shumë i kënaqur nga pamja dhe paraqitja ime.Më tha ta kisha si baba sa të qëndroja në Turqi dhe se ai më quante si birin e tij.
Dhe me të vërtetë më trajtoi si një foshnjë, më dërgonte bajame e sherbet, pemë e ëmbëlsira nga njëzet herë në ditë.Mu lut ta vizitoja dendur edhe natën kur kishte nge. Pastaj si pimë kafe e duhan u tërhoqa nga vizita e parë. E pashë edhe tri herë të tjera. Është për tu çuditur se si turqit që skanë tituj trashëgimi dhe ka vetëm pak familje të mëdha, përveç sulltanit, i japin kaq shumë rëndësi fisit. Sepse pashë që më nderonte më shumë për fisin se për titullin tim
Naltësia e tij është gjashtëdhjetë vjeç, shumë i ngjallur dhe jo shtatmadh, por ka një fytyrë të hijshme, sy të larmë, dhe mjekrën të bardhë, shumë i pritshëm dhe sillet me atë farë sedër që më duket se është veti e të gjithë turqve. Por karakterin e vërtetë e ka fare të ndryshëm nga çduket në fytyrë.Është tiran pa shpirt, i ngarkuar me mizoritë më të tmerrshme , shumë trim dhe aq gjeneral i mirë sa e quajnë Bonoparti muhamedan. Napoleoni dy herë i ishte zotuar ta bëjë mbret të Epirit, po atij i pëlqen më fort të mbetet me anglezët dhe i urren francezët si më tha edhe vetë.E çmojnë aq shumë sa i bëjnë lajka dhe francezët dhe anglezët meqenëse shqiptarët janë luftëtarët më të mirë të Sulltanit, ndonëse Aliu sa për sy e faqe varet nga Porta. Është luftëtar i fortë, por aq barbar sa edhe dorëmbarë, ata që ngrejnë krye i pjek në hell, etj. Bonoparti i dërgoi një kuti duhani me pikturën e tij. Tha se kutia ishte e bukur, por sa për surratin, mund të mos ia kishte dërguar pasi se hante malli shumë as për atë as për origjinalin.
Idetë e tij për të kuptuar fisin e njeriut prej veshëve , duarve e të tjera , të çudisin mjaft. Mua me të vërtetë mu bë baba, më ormisi me letra, më dha njerëz të më ruajnë dhe çdo lehtësirë.Bisedimet e tjera midis nesh qenë lufta dhe udhëtimet, politika dhe Anglia.
Thirri ushtarin shqiptar që më shoqëronte dhe i tha të më mbronte me çdo kusht. Quhet Vasil dhe si gjithë shqiptarët është trim, kryekëput i ndershëm e besnik.Po ata janë mizorë, ndonëse jo të pabesë, dhe kanë shumë mangësi , por asnjë poshtërsi. Ndoshta janë raca më e bukur në botë nga tiparet dhe gratë e tyre dendur janë të bukura, por i kanë në vend të skllaveve. I rrahin, me një fjalë i përdorin si kafshë samari. Ato lërojnë e çajnë tokën, ato mbjellin. I kam parë të ngarkuara me dru dhe tek ndreqin rrugët e prishura .Burrat janë të gjithë ushtarë dhe lufta e gjahu janë zanati i vetëm. Gratë merren me punë, por kjo nuk duhet ti lodhë shumë në një klimë aq të këndshme. Dje, më 11 nëntor, bëra banjo në de. Sot është kaq nxehtë sa po të shkruaj në odë me hije, në shtëpi të konsullit anglez, me tri dyer të hapura fare,pa zjarr. As zjarrishte ska në odë, veç për të gatuar. Nesër nisem me një rojë pesëdhjetë trimash për në Patrë të Moresë dhe pastaj për në Athinë, ku do të kaloj dimrin. Dy ditë më parë desh u mbyta në një luftanije turke, nga budallallëku i kapedanit dhe i naftëve, ndonëse shtrëngata sqe dhe aq e rreptë. Fleçeri qante dhe bërtiste për të shoqen, grekërit u thërrisnin të gjithë shenjtorëve për ndihm, dhe myslimanët - allahut që ti shpëtonte.Kapedani ia dha të qarit dhe u ul në gjunjë dhe na tha ti faleshim perëndisë, velat u grisën, katarti dridhej, era frynte, po afrohej nata, dhe sna mbetej tia mbanim për në Korfuz që është në dorë të francezëve ose të fundoseshim siç tha Fleçeri në mënyrë patetike: në varr prej uji.Unë bëra çmos ta ngushëlloja, por duket se sja mbushja dot kokën, u mbështolla me brucën shqiptare (një shark i madh) dhe u shtriva shesh për të pritur mynxyrën.
Në udhëtimet e mija kam mësuar të mendoj si filozof, dhe po të mos bëja ashtu, ankimi skish dobi. Për fat të mirë era rreshti dhe vetëm na ngau drejt bregdetit të Sulit, ku dolëm në sterë. Me ndihmën e vendasve vazhduam udhën për në Prevezë. Kështu, këtej e tutje nuk do tu zë besë naftëve turq, megjithëse Pashai pati udhëzuar galeotë të tij të më shpinin në Patra. Prandaj do të shkoj në Misolongji nga stereja dhe do të kapërcej vetëm një gji deti të vogël në Patra.E sa e sa ngjarje mund të të tregoja që do të të zbavisnin, por më grumbullohen në tru dhe as jam i zoti ti rradhit në kokë, as ti shkruaj dot në kartë veçse në mënyrë të menjëhershme. I dua shumë shqipëtarët. Nuk janë të gjithë
myslimanë, disa nga fiset janë të krishterë.Porse feja nuk i bën të ndryshojnë zakonet dhe sjelljet e tyre. Përbëjnë trupat më të mirë të ushtrisë turke.Në udhë e sipër banova një herë dy ditë resht, dhe prapë tri ditë në një barakë në Sallahorë, dhe skam parë ushtarë kaq të lirë në paragjykimet fetare, ndonëse kam qenë në garnizonet e Gjibraltarit e të Maltës dhe kam parë plot ushtarë spanjollë, francezë, siçilianë dhe anglezë. Kurrë nuk më humbi gjë dhe më ftonin gjithmonë të shtrohesha në sofrën e tyre. Skam një javë që një kryeplak shqiptar (çdo fshat ka kryeplakun e tij), pasi na ndihmoi të dilnim prej luftanijes turke në rrezik, si na ushqeu e na mbajti në shtëpi, mua dhe ata që na shoqëronin: Fleçerin, një grek dhe dy athinjotë, një prift grek dhe shokun tim Mr.Holbhousin, në asnjë mënyrë sdeshi ta pranonte shpërblimin tim por vetëm kërkoi një shkresë që më priti mirë, dhe kur ju luta të pranonte pak zekina mu përgjigj:Dua të më duash, jo të më paguash. Këto qenë fjalët e tija.
Çudi se sa pak shkon paraja në këtë vend. Kur u ndodha në kryeqytet, me urdhër të vezirit nuk më lanë të paguaj asgjë. Ndonse gjithnjë pata gjashtëmbëdhjetë kuaj dhe gjashtë-shtatë veta pas, harxhet skanë qenë as gjysma e atyre të tri javëve në Maltë, sidoqë Sir. A.Balli- guvernatori, më dha një shtëpi pa qira dhe pata vetëm një shërbëtor.

Biri yt i dashur
Bajron

P.S. Kam disa petka shqiptare madhështore, e vetmja plaçkë e shtrenjtë në këtë vend. Kushtojnë 50 ginea secila, dhe kanë aq flori të qëndisur sa në Angli mund të kushtojnë 200 ginea.U njoha me Hysen Beun dhe Mahmud Pashën, të dy djem të vegjël, nipër të Ali Pashës në Janinë.Janë krejt ndryshe nga çunakët tanë, kanë fytyrë të kuqe si vejushat e lyera me të kuqe, kanë sy të zes, të mëdhenj dhe tipare fare të rregulltë. Janë krijesat më të bukura që më ka zënë syri dhe të rrahur e të stërvitur që tani me ceremonira të Oborrit. Përshëndetja turke është një përkulje e lehtë e kryes, me dorën e djathtë në zemër, të afërmit puthen sa herë piqen. Mahmudi është dhjetë vjeç dhe shpreson të më shohë prapë, u bëmë miq pa kuptuar njëri-tjetrin, si gjithë bota ndonse për shkaqe të ndryshme. Më kanë dhënë një letër për të atin në More, për të cilin kam letër dhe prej Ali Pashës.


Në udhëtim e sipër ''sot në një pallat e nesër në kasolle lopësh, këtë ditë me një pasha e tjetrën me një bari'', Bajroni u shkroi miqve shumë letra: pothuajse në të gjitha përmend Shqipërinë e shqipëtarët me dashuri të madhe:
Shokut Cam Hobhouse, që qe kthyer në Angli, i shkruan nga Tripolitza në 16 gusht 1810: 
Veli pasha më priti edhe më mirë se i ati: po shkon të bashkohet me Sulltanin dhe qyteti është i mbushur me asqerë dhe çdo gjë është në burbujë.
Pas pyetjes së tij, se ku kisha ndërmend të vija, iu përgjegja se do të kthehesha në Shqipëri të udhëtoja edhe më thellë në Veri, ai më tha: ''Jo, mos merr atë rrugë, po shko në Larisa, ku do të qëndroj edhe vetë pak kohë. Do të kthehem në Athinë dhe do të vish me mua, do të hamë e do të pimë bashkë e do të dalim për gjah''.
Tha se dëshëron që pleqtë (duke cilësuar të tillë Northin,Forestin dhe Stranenë) të venë tek i ati, po të rinjtë të venë tek ai. Me fjalët e tija: ''Vecchio con vecchio,giovane con giovane!''. Më nderoi me emrin mik e vëlla dhe shpreson të qëndrojmë në marrëdhënie të mira jo për pak ditë, por për gjithë jetën.

Prapë Hobhouseit i shkruan nga Athina më 5 dhjetor 1810:
''Graham Cakerrel, Lusieri, vetë dhe një baron bavarez, vamë në Kepin Kolona, ku kaluam një ditë.Në atë kohë njëzet e pesë mainotë (piratë),qenë në shpellat rrëzë shkëmbit, me disa lundrarë grekë, robër të tyre.Pyetën këta se qysh qenë ata frankët atje lart? Një nga grekërit më njihte mua dhe po gatiteshin të na sulmonin, kur duke parë shqiptarët e mij dhe duke pandehur se kishte të tjerë atje pranë, i kapi frika dhe ua mbathën këmbëve''.

Duke u larguar nga Shqipëria, Bajroni përshkoi Akarnaninë, kapërceu pyjet aeoliane të lumit Ahelos dhe më 21 nëntor arriu në Mesolongji, ku 16 vjet më vonë do të jepte jetën për Greqinë.Atje ktheu për në shtëpi të tyre gjithë shqiptarët që e përcollën, vetëm një jo, Dervishin,që mbeti me të përsa kohë që poeti qëndroi në Orient.
Bajroni u kthye në Londër në korrik 1811.
Gjatë udhëtimit shkroi një ditar në vargje të cilin e pagëzoi me titullin:''Shtegtimi Çajld Haroldit''. S'kish në mend ta botonte, po shokët e tij të entuziazmuar ia rrëmbyen nga duart dhe e dërguan në shtyp. Kënga e parë dhe e dyta dolën në dritë dhe u pritën me lëvdatë të madhe.Bajroni u zgjua atë mëngjes dhe pa se qe bërë i famshëm.''Cajld Haroldi e bëri edhe Shqipërinë të njohur në gjithë botën e qytetëruar.''
Nga të dy këngët na intereson e dyta. Në të parën Bajroni përshkruan udhëtimin përmes Portugalisë e Spanjës.E dyta merret kryekëput me Greqinë dhe Shqipërinë.Dorëshkrimi ka këtë shënim të autorit:

Bajron në Janinë, Shqipëri
Filluar në 31 tetor 1809
Mbaruar në Izmir, më 28 mars 1810.
Kënga e dytë e Çajld Haroldit ka 98 stanza me nga nëntë vargje jambikë secila. Prej të nëntë vargjeve, tetë janë pesëkëmbësh dhe i fundit është aleksandrinë(6 theksa,12 rrokje), me rimën 1,3; 2,4,5,7; 6,8,9.Në përkthimin shqip s'e ka rimën.
Që prej stanzës 37 fillon përshkrimi i Shqipërisë dhe i popullit të saj.
Botës së kulturës poeti i paraqet Natyrën (Stanza 37: Natyra është nëna më e dashur,etj.)
Në stanzën 38 përshëndet Shqipërinë, e cila i shfaqet poetit me gjithë madhështinë e saj të egër dhe me bukurira që s'e kanë shoqen (Stanza 38: O Shqipëri , ku lindi Iskanderi-etj.vazhdon deri në stanzën 73)

Me marshin luftarak të ushtarëve të Ali Pashës:''Tamburxhi!Tamburxhi!'',të cilin Bajroni e hartoi në bazë të dy-tri këngëve të tjera luftarake shqipe, (tekstin e të cilave mjerisht s'e kemi), poeti i lë shëndet Shqipërisë dhe nis t'i këndojë Greqisë, me të cilën edhe e ka filluar këngën e dytë.
Në shënimin B të këngës së dytë,Bajroni riprodhon në krye vargjet 5 dhe 6 të stanzës 38 dhe vazhdon:
''Në Shqipëri bëjnë pjesë vende të Maqedonisë,të Ilirisë dhe të Kaonisë e të Epirit. Iskander është fjala turke për Aleksandër dhe Skënderbeu i famshëm (princ Aleksandër) përmendet në vargjet 3 dhe 4 të stanzës 38. Se di a kam të drejtë ta bëj Skënderbeun bashkatdhetar të Aleksandrit që u lind në Pellë(Maqedoni), po Mr.Giboni e dëften të këtillë dhe i shton listës Pirron kur flet pëtr trimëritë e tij.
Për Shqipërinë Giboni thotë se ky vend ballë për ballë Italisë është më pak i njohur se viset më brendësore të Amerikës. Rrethana që sia vlejnë të përmenden na bënë Mr.Hobhausenin dhe mua të vemi në atë vend më parë se të vizitonim ndonjë pjesë tjetër të Perandorisë Otomane; dhe me përjashtim të majorit Leake, kryekonsullit në Janinë, asnjë anglez tjetër nuk ka shëtitur përtej kryeqytetit përbrenda, sikundër vetë ky zotni më siguroi më vonë.Ali Pasha në atë kohë (tetor 1809) kishte nisur luftën kundër Ibrahim Pashës të cilin e pati përzënë gjer në Berat, ku e kishte rrethuar në një kala të fortë. Kur arritëm ne në Janinë, na ftoi në Tepelenë në qytetin ku ka lindur Naltësia e tij , në pallatin e preferuar, vetëm një ditë larg Beratit. Në këtë vend veziri kishte ngrehur shtabin e tij. Pas një qëndrimi të shkurtër në kryeqytet, bëmë sipas porosisë së tij. Po megjithëse qemë pajisur me të gjitha lehtësirat e duhura dhe të përcjellë nga një prej sekretarëve të vezirit, mezi e mbaruam udhëtimin tonë (për shkak të shirave) brenda nëntë ditëve, një udhëtim që në të kthyer e bëmë në më pak se katër ditë.Udhës kaluam afër dy qyteteve, Argjirokastrës dhe Libohovës, të cilat nga sa dukej ,nuk qenë shumë më të vegjël nga Janina dhe ska penë a penel që të mundë ti bëjë drejtësi skenës piktoreske në afërsi të Zicës e të Delvinaqit, fshatit kufitar të Epirit dhe të Ilirisë.
Për Shqipërinë dhe banorët e saj nuk do të flas unë, sepse këtë do ta bëjë shumë më mirë bashkatdhetari im në një vepër , e cila mbase do të botohet më parë se e imja.Por do të jap disa shënime të nevojshme për tekstin. Shqiptarët ose albanezët më ranë në sy më fort përmes shëmbëllimit që kanë me malësorët e Skotlandës në veshje, në fytyrë dhe në mënyrën e jetesës. Dhe vetë malet e tyre më duken si të Kaledonisë , veçse me klimë të butë. Fustanella e tyre, ndonëse e bardhë, trupi i tyre i hollë dhe i gjatë, dialekti i tyre keltik në tingullin e tij, dhe zakonet e tyre të rrepta - të gjitha këto më shpunë në Morven.
Nuk ka komb tjetër të cilit fqinjët tia kenë frikën aq fort ose ta urrejnë aq shumë sa kombi i shqiptarëve. Grekët nuk i mbajnë për të krishterë, as turqit nuk i mbajnë për myslimanë. Dhe me të vërtetë janë një përzierje e të dyve, ose më mirë sjanë as të njërës as të tjetrës fe. E kanë zakon të bëjnë plaçkë - të gjithë janë të armatosur. Dhe arnautët me festën e përshtjellur, montenegrinët, himarjotët dhe gegët thonë se janë të pabesë. Të tjerët ndryshojnë disi nga veshja dhe veçanërisht nga karakteri i tyre. Nga sa kam parë me sytë e mi, nuk mund të flas veçse mirë për ta. Kam patur në shërbimin tim dy syresh, një kaur dhe një mysliman, në Stamboll dhe në shumë vise të tjerë të Turqisë ku shëtita, dhe rrallë mund të gjesh njerëz kaq besnikë në rrezik dhe të palodhur në shërbim. Kauri quhej Vasil, myslimani Dervish Tahiri; i pari në moshë mesatare, i dyti në moshën time. Vasilin na e dha pas Ali Pasha vetë me porosi që të na shërbente neve; Dervishi qe një nga të pesëdhjetët që na përcolli përmes pyllit të Akarnanisë, në bregdetin e Akelosit dhe deri në Mesolongji, në Etoli. Atje e mora në shërbimin tim dhe kurrë nuk pata shkak të pendohem gjer në çastin e fundit kur u ndamë. Dervishi i kërcente shumë bukur vallet e vendit të tij, që sikundër thuhet, janë mbeturina të Pirikës së moçme. Sidoqoftë kjo është valle burrash e kërkon aftësi të madhe në lëvizjet trupore, është fare e ndryshme nga Romeikja stupide, me të hedhurat e të përdredhurat budallaqe të grekërve.
Shqiptarët në përgjithësi, (nuk dua të them bujqërit që punojnë tokën në fushë dhe që quhen kështu, po malësorët) kanë tipare të hijshëm, gratë më të bukura që më kanë rënë në sy, në trup e në fytyrë, i pamë duke qëruar udhën e mbushur prej rrëkeve midis Delvinaqit e Libohovës. Mënyra se si ecin shqiptarët është vërtet teatrale; por ecja e tyre krenare ndoshta vjen nga bruca ose guna që e mbajnë në një krah. Flokët e tyre të gjatë më kujtuan spartanët, dhe guximi i tyre në luftë të shpejtë e të papritur smund të vihet në dyshim. Ndonëse kanë edhe kavaleri, ndër gegët, skam parë shqiptar kalorës të mirë. Po në këmbë janë të palodhur.
Për të ilustruar stanzën 72, vargu i fundit:Dhe tok ia thonë me të thirrur kësaj kënge, Bajroni në shënimin thotë:
Si shembull të dialektit shqiptar të ilirishtes, po shtoj dy nga këngët korale nga më populloret ndër ta, të cilat këndohen përgjithërisht në valle prej burrash e grash pa dallim. Fjalët e para janë një farë kori, pa kuptim, siç i kanë këngët në gjuhën tonë e në gjithë gjuhët e tjera:
Bo-bo-bo-bo-bo-bo-bo,
Na ku hyra, po pusho;
Na ku hyra, po pusho;
Na ku hyra, na ku vinj,
Hapa derën të hinj;
Hape derë shkretënë
Të vinj të mar setrënë
Kulluriote me syt ullinj 
Hape se dua të vinj;
Kulluriote vulë funde,
Edhe vetë tunde-tunde;
Kulluriote me sy murme,
Ti më puth pastaj më le.
Si të putha çë të mora?
Zemërënë time dogja.
Vallenë hiqe kadalo
Çelo more,more Çelo.

Vajzat arnaute janë shumë më të bukura se greket, dhe kostumi i tyre është shumë piktoresk. Edhe formën e trupit të tyre e ruajnë më gjatë pasi rrojnë përjashta në ajër të lirë. Duhet ditur që gjuha shqipe nuk është e shkruar: prandaj fjalët e kësaj kënge, sikundër edhe të asaj që vjen më poshtë i kam shqyrtuar sipas zërit. I kopjoi një njeri që flet e kupton gjuhën fare mirë dhe ka lindur në Athinë.
Në sevda tënde u lavosa,

Vetëmë u përvlofsha;
Ah, vajzë më përvëlovshe
Zemërënë ma lavose,
Unë të thashë rroba sdua,
Po syt e vetullat e tua.

Në botimin më të ri të veprave të Bajronit, në edicionion Oksford, është shënuar edhe një këngë tjetër shqipe e gjetur rishtazi në shkrimet e Bajronit.Ai i kishte mësuar përmendësh nja dy këngë shqipe dhe për zbavitje ia këndonte shokut të tij, poetitShelley, kur banonin afër njëri-tjetrit pranë liqenit Lema.
Gjatë këtij udhëtimi në Shqipëri, shoku i Bajronit, Cam Habhause, mbajti edhe ai një ditar në prozë, të kësaj vizite:Travels in Albania in 1809-1810(''Udhëtime në Shqipëri më 1809-1810''), të cilën vepër autori e ribotoi përsëri të ripunuar më 1855 nën emrin Lord Broughton.Në këtë libër mund të ndjekim për çdo hap e çap udhën që bënë në Shqipëri të Jugut, të përshkruar në prozë.Çvijon më poshtë është përshkrimimë pak i zbukuruar i Mister Hobhauseit:
Oborri i Tepelenës që ishte i rrethuar në të dy anët prej pallatit dhe në dy anët e tjera prej një muri të lartë, na doli përpara syve kur hymë për herën e parë me një pamje disi gjallë ajo që mund të kishim parë nja njëqind vjet më parë në kështjellën e ndonjë zoti të madh feudal. Ushtarë, me armët e tyre të grumbulluara kundrejt murit pranë tyre,qenë mbledhur 
në pjesë të ndryshme të sheshit. Disa syre duke çapur poshtë e lartë dhe të tjerët duke ndenjur shesh togje-togje. Disa kuaj të shiluar po qëndronin rreth e përqark ndërsa të tjerët hingëllinin nën frerin e kalorësve. Në pjesën më të largët prej banesës po bëheshin përgatitje për të kremten e asaj nate; dhe disa mishra kecërish e dhënsh po piqeshin në hell e përgatiteshin prej akçinjve të cilët edhe ata vetë ishin përgjysmë të armatosur. Çdo gjë kishte pamje luftarake megjithëse jo tamam në stilin e ushtrisë të një gjenerali të krishterë, sepse shumë nga ushtarët ishin të veshur në petk të zakonshëm, shpesh edhe pa këpucë dhe më fort me një pamje të egër në fytyrë, ashtu sikundër e kishim vënë re edhe më përpara ndër shqiptarët.
Duke krahasuar këtë përshkrim mjaft të qëlluar me ata përshkrime që na ka dhënë Lord Bajroni për këtë skenë si në letrën dërguar nënës së tij, si në këngën e dytë të ''Childe Haroldit'', stanzat: 56, 57,58,59; ne fitojmë një farë ideje mbi mënyrën se si imagjinata i naltëson ato që sheh pa e falsifikuar realitetin dhe faktet bëhen më të bukur e më të ndriçuar përmes poezisë.
Aliu nuk e pat haruar mysafirin e tij fisnik kur erdhi doktor Hollandi në Janinë pak vjet më vonë pas vizitës së Lord Bajronit.
Ky udhëtar i shquar shkruan:Ia përmenda në mënyrë të përgjithshme Lordin Bajron, përshkrimin e tij poetik të Shqipërisë, interesin që kishte zgjuar në Angli dhe se mister Hobhause kishte ndër mend të botonte një libër mbi udhëtimet e tij në Shqipëri. Ali Pasha u duk I kënaqur me këto rrethana dhe pohoi se e mbante mend Lordi Bajronin.
Në veprën e tij Hobhause përshkruante se si e kaluan natën e fundit në Janinë:
Një natë a dy më parë se të iknim nga Janina na shpunë të shohim të vetmin përparim që kanë bërë turqit në punë të teatrit. Qe një shfaqje kukullash e përgatitur nga një çifut, i cili vjen në këtë qytet çdo Ramazan, me aktorët e tij prej kartoni! Skena qe ngrehur në qoshen e një kafeneje shumë të ndyrë, mbushur me spektatorë, shumica djem. Hyrja kushtonte dy para për një filxhan kafe dhe dy-tre para të tjera të hedhura në dhisk, që mblidheshin pas shfaqjes. Heroi i dramës qe një farë palaço i quajturKaragjoz dhe vihej në lëvizje me anë të një peri të lidhur në qafë. Shoku tjetër i Karagjozit, ishte Goxha-hajvani-Sançoja i Karagjozit; figurat e tjera qenë një burrë e një grua. Zgjidhja e dramës bëhej me daljen e Shejtanit vetë në skenë. Dialogjet që skuptoheshin se fliteshin në gjuhën turçe bëheshin më të gjallë me klithmat e çifutit dhe kështu gjindja shkulej së qeshuri. Ngjarja vetë kuptohej prej shenjave dhe të kallte krupën dhe nuk mund të tregohet. Ndë mund të kuptohet karakteri i njerëzve nga zbavitja që ndjekin, kjo shfaqje kukullash do ti vinte turqit në një shkallë shumë të ultë përpara atyre të çdo vëzhgonjësi. Na thanë se turqit as që kanë ndonjë teatër më të mirë.

Njëqind e pesëdhjetë vjet kanë shkuar qëkurse Bajroni vizitoi atdheun tonë, foli për shqiptarët, këndoi bukuritë e Shqipërisë dhe përshkroi virtutet e popullit shqiptar:
Të rreptë janë bijt e Shqipes! Po vetitë
Nuk u mungojnë, veç tishin më tarrira.''
Pesë gjenerata janë zhdukur që kur u shkruan këto fjalë. Brenda kësaj kohe virtutet e popullit shqiptar u arrinë,u poqën, gjuha shqipe e pa shkruaratëhere, tani shkruhet e këndohet, ka një literaturë të pasur. Çajld Haroldi është mysafir i përditshëm në shkollën shqipe..Gjenerata jonë që çliroi Shqipërinë prej së kaluarës së errët, e përshëndet sot poetin e madh që na nderoi vendin me vizitën e tij prej mysafiri zemërgjerë.Dashuria jonë për Bajronin u rrit bashkë me virtutet tona.Bajroni njëqind e pesëdhjetë vjet më parë ndenji në sarajet e Ali Pashë Tepelenës vetëm tri ditë, aq sa mund të rrijë një mysafir për të mos e bezdisur të zotin e shtëpisë, por poeti Bajron do të rrojë përjetë në zemrën e popullit shqiptar: trim,besnik, mirënjohës , të rilindur e të qytetëruar. 


(*)Artikull i S.Luarasit në përkujtim të 150 vjetorit të vizitës së Bajronit në Shqipëri (Nëntori,1959,nr.10,f.205-220).
Me këtë publikim nderojmë kujtimin e poetit të shquar anglez, Lord Xhorxh Gordon Bajronit (1788-1824), në 180-vjetorin e ndarjes nga jeta që në nëntor 1809, plot 195 vjet më pare, vizitoi Shqipërinë.
Bajroni është veçanërisht i afërt për shqiptarin sepse vepra e tij e bëri të njohur në tërë botën e kulturuar.
Himnizimit të Përsi Shellit  :bleta: ajronUdhëtar i përjetësisë. O mendje e fuqishme , në vrullin e së cilës, kjo epokë dridhet si një rrënjëz në stuhi të papërmbajtur,
Lamartini i shtoi :O mbret i këngëve të pavdekshme.Krenohu !
E tok me Mikun e Madh krenohemi dhe ne,shqiptarët.(Shën.i red. P.L.)




Letërsia moderne në Shqipëri(*)
Publikohet për herë të parë në Shqipëri 

E pasur dhe e bukur është gjuha jonë shqipe, nga e cila ''Bijtë e Shqipes'' krijuan një kult të vërtetë; megjithëkëtë është fare pak e zhvilluar: rrethana historike krejt të posaçme dhe sidomos një sundim i huaj prej më shumë se katër shekujsh i vonuan për një kohë shumë të gjatë çdo farë rilindje kulturale popullit shqiptar të dashuruar për liri.
Do t'i lëmë mënjanë, edhe folklorin, i cili më vete do të mbushte një kapitull shumë interesant, edhe atë sërë të gjatë prodhimesh religjioze që pati filluar qysh në shekullin e XV-të, rëndësia e të cilëve është sidomos gjuhësore; e atëhere do të shohim se pjesa e dytë e shekullit të kaluar shënon shfaqjen e veprave të para letrare,që si me thënë mund të merren për themelet e letërsisë sonë moderne.
Të parët shkrimtarë shqiptarë, fuqitë e tyre intelektuale e morale i vunë në shërbim të pavarësisë së vendit.
Këta janë pikësëpari: Jeronim De Rada, Pashko Vaso Pasha,Naim Frashëri, Zef Skiroi e Gjergj Fishta, veprat e shkëlqyera të të cilëve kanë kontribuar në një masë të madhe për zgjimin e ndërgjegjes sonë kombëtare.
Pastaj vinë: Zef Serembe, A.Z.Çajupi, Faik Konica, Luigj Gurakuqi, Fan S.Noli; që të gjithë dhanë faqe poetike të shenjtëruara me një patriotizëm drithëronjës, disa për të flakur zgjedhën e robërisë së huaj , të tjerët për ta shpëtuar popullin nga fanatizmi fetar në të cilin kishte rënë. Të tjerë merrnin pjesë në krijimin e një jete të gjallë kulturore me anë përkthimesh të kryeveprave më të mira të letërsisë botërore.
Jeronim De Rada (1814-1903), patriark i përnderuar i kolonisë shqiptare të Italisë, botoi disa vepra romantike, si për shembull : ''Milosao'' dhe ''Skënderbeu'',dhe një numër të madh poezish, që të përkujtojnë ritmin e mrekullueshëm të këngëve tona të vjetra popullore. Në shpirtin e të shpërngulurve të varfër si ky, ai vetë, ka ditur të hedhë farën e një malli të dhimbshëm. Ngjalli nostalgjinë për vendin e lipsur, për ditët e lumtura të dikurshme pranë vatrës familjare në kohën e Shqipërisë fatbardhë. Si redaktor i një gazete, për shumë vjet rresht, i së famshmes ''Flamuri i Arbërit'', ai u bë mbrojtësi i guximshëm i të drejtave të paprekshme të popullit shqiptar përpara mbarë botës.
Merita dhe lavdia e mbajtjes , në një shkallë të lartë, të idealit kombëtar në mendjen e shqiptarëve të emigruar në Italinë e Jugut i takon bashkëatdhetarit të tij më të ri, Zef Skiroit (1865-1927).
Le të kufizohemi të zëmë në gojë një lirik të stërhollë ashtu si ka qënë Zef Serembeja.Për shkak të fatit të pashmangshëm që i ra mbi kokë; ai mund të krahasohet me poetin austriak Lenau
Shpirt ëndërronjës po si ky, udhëtar i përjetshëm, shkoi të vdesë në një azil,andej tutje, fort larg, në San Paolo të Brazilit.
Në krye të atyre që e kanë zgjuar më fort popullin nga letargjia e tij shekullore, do t'ish e udhës të vinim këtu Pashko Vaso Pashën (1827-1892), nga Shkodra. Si frymë luftëtare, që dashuronte lirinë, ai u angazhua qysh i ri , në ushtrinë e mbrojtësve të Venetikut të sulmuar prej Austrisë. Më vonë, kur atij iu ngarkua funksioni i lartë i shquar si Guvernar i Libanit, ai shkrojti në një elegji të thjeshtë, të hidhur dhe njëkohësisht të fuqishme , këto fjalë: ''O Shqipëri , e mjera Shqipëri ''leximi i të cilave shkaktoi derdhjen e shumë lotëve.
Sa për Naim Frashërin (1846-1900), ai është zoti i popullit të vet, luftëtar i pamëshirshëm kundër barbarizmit turk. Librat e tij të shkruara në Stamboll, në kohën kur, simbas shprehjes piktoreske të asaj kohe,''ai ish i mbyllur në kafazin prej floriri të Sulltan Hamitit''- u botuan , megjithëkëtë, në Bukuresht, prej nga u dërguan dhe u shpërndanë pastaj fshehurazi në të gjithë Shqipërinë.Librat e tij u bënë shumë shpejt ungjilli (Breviari) i gjithë shqiptarëve të vërtetë.
Gjithçka ishte Frashëri, mund të përmblidhet me fjalët: poet epik dhe poet lirik. Ai na ka dhënë dy epope kryesore që përbëjnë pjesën kryesore të veprës letrare të tij epike. E para e këtyre të dy epopeve mban titullin ''Qerbelaja'', e dobët mjerisht, për shkak të inspirimit fetar të saj. E dyta, përkundër, ''Historia e Skënderbeut'', e shkruar në vargjet tronditëse, përshkruan tregimin e luftrave legjendare të heroit tonë kombëtar kundër ushtarëve të Portës së Lartë. Po ai na ka dhënë edhe një poem lirik: ''Lulet e pranverës'', në të cilën ndjejmë ndikim fare të qartë të një ideologjie orientale tek një autor, i cili megjithëkëtë, është pajisur me edukatë nga më klasiket.Le të përmendim po ashtu një poem pastoral, ''Bagëti e Bujqësi'', që do të konsiderohet edhe për një kohë të gjatë, në letërsinë tonë, si një nga kryeveprat më të thjeshta të atij lloji, megjithse nuk pasqyron ekzaktësisht doket e zakonet e jetës sonë bujqësore.
At Fishta (1871) do të ndjekë rrugën e shënuar prej Naim Frashërit. Me gjithë këtë , disa vënë në dukje një ndryshim kryesor që ekziston midis tyre:
Kurse njëri prej tyre, Fishta,i zhvillon subjektet e tij me një frymë regjonaliste shumë të theksuar dhe, me një fjalë veriore, tjetri,Frashëri, e ka marrë përsipër në veprat e tij, të shprehë frymën e tërë popullit shqiptar, pa dallim krahine ose fisi, kështu që njëri humbet nga pikpamja e shtrirjes atë që tjetri kishte fituar në thellësi. S'duhet të habitemi pra që kryevepra epike e Fishtës ''Lahuta e Malcis'' të mos ia ketë arritur ta zgjojë enthuziazmin e përgjithshëm në një kohë kur popullsia e tërë pasionohej për pavarësinë e Kombit.
Vepra e Fishtës me titull ''Mrizi i zanavet'' do të shprehte personalitetin poetik të vërtetë të një njeriu që ka qenë tërhequr në rrugën fetare, dhe poezia e tij elegjiake me emër ''Një luleje pranvere'' do t'i lërë të shfryhen lirisht ankesat dhe ulërimat e dhimbëshme të një zemre mirëdashëse, po të vrarë.
Ta përcaktosh këtu se cili nga të dy, Fishta ose Frashëri, është poeti epik më i madh na duket gjë mjaft e vështirë. Por, sidoqoftë, mund të pohojmë, pa frikë se mos gabohemi, se Fishta, poeti ynë satirik më i madh, do të ishte edhe poeti ynë lirik më i madhi sikur shprehja e ndjenjave të tij lirike të mos kishte qenë penguar mjerisht prej disiplinës së rëndë dhe të pamëshirshme të Bijve të Shën Françeskut.
Po të kalojmë tashti në letërsinë e kohëve më të afërta, dafinat e poezisë do tja kushtojmë pa ngurim Benjaminit të poetëve tanë: Lasgush Poradecit (1899), poet serioz dhe filozof merite. Vargjet e tij të përpunuara , nuk meritojnë asnjë qërtim përsa i përket formës. Me prejardhje nga shtresat e thjeshta të popullit , ai ka ditur të ngrihet përmbi rasat e kësaj jete dhe të jetë artist me tërë kuptimin e fjalës, duke bërë në një farë mënyre art për art, dhe duke shprehur në poemat e tij një botë ndjenjash ashtu edhe mendimesh. Ai sdo tja dijë nga kufijtë tanë si rrjedhim , inspirimin e tij poetik, ai shkon ta kërkojë jo vetëm në poezinë popullore shqiptare, por edhe në poezinë popullore në përgjithësi. Dhe aty e gjen heroin e romanit poetik të tij, në të cilin dashnori dhe dashnorja sjanë më veçse personifikimi i fuqisë fizike dhe i bukurisë morale.
I riu ynë i ndan veprat e tij në cikle.Le të shënojmë vetëm se poezitë erotike kanë gjetur vendin e tyre në ciklin e katërt. Midis gjithë atyre motiveve që e bëjnë të këndojë kalemin e tij le të shënojmë nostalgjinë e ikjes,të ikësh , është të vdesësh ca pak , që poeti ynë e ka ndjerë më shumë se cilido tjetër.
Tre tituj tërheqin vëmendjen tonë në mënyrë të posaçme:Gjëmim i anijes, Lundra dhe Flamuridhe Vdekja e Nositit që përbëjnë kësisoj një trilogji të vërtetë, të cilën do ta përmblidhte lufta e përjetëshme për jetën dhe ku emrat na dalin si simbole:barkaosegjemia është njeriu,Flamuri është ideali dhe fundi,Luftaështë ajo e Lirisë. Vija dominuese në Golgothanë e tij do të ishte një aksion i thellë dhe njëkohësisht optimist.
Po le ta themi me plot sinqeritet, në qoftë se Poradeci ngul këmbë për të ndjekur vijën idealiste në të cilin është futur, larg origjinës së tij , frymëzimi i tij sdo të vonojë të shterret, dhe faji do të jetë i kësaj mosnjohje vullnetare dhe sistematike të realiteteve.
Në qoftë se ekzistojnë boshllëqe tek poetët tanë, të cilët të gjithë pak a shumë, kanë qëndruar larg jetës reale, le ta themi se këto boshllëqe janë mbushur prej prozatorëve tanë, në krye të të cilëve duhet të vëmë Imzot Fan Nolin.
Fan Noli është lindur (1880) përjashta atdheut ku edhe ka jetuar pothuajse gjithmonë.Po kjo nuk e ka penguar që të marrë pjesë të rëndësishme në fatkeqësitë e fatbardhësitë e popullit të tij, me të cilin ai ka mbetur në bashkëmendim të afërt. Në stilin e tij poetik, të stolisur ngandonjëherë me humor, por që shpesh ia arrin shkëlqimit dhe patetikut, ai u bë përfaqësuesi i ndjenjave dhe i aspiratave të vëllezërve të tij nga raca.Vepra e tij kryesore Histori e Skënderbeut, ashtu edhe përkthimet e tjera që u ka bërë veprave të Cervantesit, të Shakespeare-it, të Ibsenit dhe sidomos i veprës gjeniale të PoesKorbi, dhe i Rubairavetë Omar Kajamit, i provuan Shqipërisë dhe botës letrare se gjuha jonë ka mundësi dhe është e aftë, kur dimë ta përdorim , të shprehë gjithë ndjenjat njerëzore.
Në fund sot një plejadë e tërë të rinjsh po ecën në gjurmët e Mjeshtërve të vet. Kostë Çekrezi, Gj.Bubani, S.Malëshova, Z.Fundo, ia kanë hapur rrugën zhurnalizmit.Tajar Zavalani, me një gjuhë popullore, zgjoi te populli shqiptar bukuritë e letërsisë ruse, me përkthimet nga Tolstoi, Çehovi e Gorki. Ernest Koliqi përkthyes i disa klasikëve italianë, në Novelat e tij të punuara me një stil mjaft të këndshëm, pasqyron qëndrimin e vet borgjez.
Midis shkrimtarëve që sjanë ende veçse në periudhën e shkrimeve fillestare, disa duan të marrin pjesë në Gostinë e perëndive,ndërsa disa të tjerë, jo aq ambiciozë, kënaqen vetëm duke ngjyer bukën e tyre në çanakun modest të bariut, të fshatarit dhe të punëtorit.

Skënder Luarasi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## XllokumiX

*
Dua te di per Profesionin e tij si Arkitetk, sepse kam disa informata qe ka qene ehde Arkitetk, ju flm!*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gimi3

ne Vjene studionin 60 student nga Shqiperia.Mes tyre LASGUSH PORADECI, 
SKENDER LUARASI, EQREM QABEJ, SELMAN RIZAJ, RROK GERA, SKENDER UPI etj.BAJRAM 
CURRI ka qene njeri nga ata qe themeluan Shoqerin e Studenteve Shqiptare ne 
Vjen.Bajrami qendroi pak ne Vjen por qendrimi tij pati nje rendesi teper te 
madhe per organizimin politik te studenteve shqiptare.Ne kete kohe Vjena ishte 
qender e intelegjences dhe kultures Evropiane.Ne kujtimet e tij Kemaili 
shkruan:"Nje profesor Austriak qe njihte mire Shqiperin mbante nje referat me 
titull"SHQIPERIA DHE E ARDHMJA E SAJ"Ai tregoi me fakte se cfare ndodhi kur 
Italia Pushtoi Shqiperine.Ishte i pranishem aty edhe CETIN SARACI,konsull i 
Shqiperis ne Vjene.Dyshohej se ai ishte organizatore i vrasjes se LUIGJ 
GURAKUQIT.Kur ai e degjoi ate qe tha profesori Austriak u ngrit ne kembe dhe 
tha:"Protestoj per shkak te ketyre fjaleve qe thuhen ketu.Te gjithe studentet 
shqiptare do te dalin jasht"Vetem dy tre vet u solidarizuan me apelin e tij te 
tjeret ngelen aty.Gjith ky rast u be shkak per hakmarrjen e tij ndaj studenteve 
qe kishin bursa.Kur shkova ne Konsullat per te marre bursen Cetin Saraci me 
pyeti."Dole jasht kur une urdherova te mos e ndegjonit ate qe thonte profesori 
Austriak?"Jo i thash.Atehere ai ma ktheu ti nuk je patriot.Patriotizmin e kam 
mesuar nga njerez me te mencur se ti i thash.Pa e mbaruar akoma ai e nxjerri 
revolverin dhe e dretoi kah une.U largova por puna nuk kishte mbaruar me kaq.Ai 
kishte raportuarper krejt ate qe ndodhi ne Konferenc dhe Konsullat dhe Bursa na 
u nderpren mua dhe studenteve te tjer". 
Pas perfundimit te studimeve kthehet ne Shqiperi.Ku mbreti Zog i beson 
projketin arkitektonik te VARRIT TE NENES MBRETERESH. 

Pas peripetive ne Shqiperi ai perfundon ne STAMBOLL ku njihet me Profesorin 
Francez Henri Prost i cili e integroj ne projektet e medha arkitektonike te 
Stambollit.Ketu projekton Pallatin e Sporteve,Zyrat e Finances,projektin e 
renovimit te plote te kompleksit"KAPALI CARSHI","TAKSIM",Pazarin e ri "KARCEJ" 
ndertesa te ndryshme ne bulevardin "ATATÜRK".Thirret ne KAIRO ku i ngarkohet 
projketi i shtepis filmike i cili ne ate kohe ishte projketi me gjigant ne 
Mesdhe. 

Pas martese se tij me 1949 me Xhelilen Berkun me te cilen ishte njoftuar ne 
Turqi,(Xhelilja kishte origjin shqiptare dhe babai i saj Qamili ishte mjek 
personal i Ataturkut)Xhelilja kishte mbaru studimet e shkollen teknike MIT ne 
Boston. 

Me 1951 qe te dy e lene Stambollin per tu vendosur fillimisht ne Detroit e pas 
disa muajsh ne NJU JORK.Ketu Kemailit i besohet projekti per Stadiumin Olimpik 
te ATHINES,te cilin e perfundon per 3 muajve.Pas suksesit lista e projketeve qe 
kerkonin ti besohej atij ishte e pabesueshme. 


Projektet qe i realizoi ne N.Y. 

-Qendren e te Semureve Mendore ne N.Y.---investitor Rockfeller 

-Qendra e NASA-s 

-One Astor Plaza N.Y. 

-Shtepin e rrjetit elektrik te N.Y. 

-Ndertesen e New York Telephone ne Manhattan 

-Ndertese American Air Line ne aeroportin nderkombetare KENNEDY 

-Qendren Tregtare te Syracuse 

-Shtepin e mallerave ne Pittsburg-Pensilvania 

- ------//--------- Macy's ne Colonie N.Y. 

-Projektin e shkolles te Arkitektures ne Boston 

-Udheheqi kompozicionin dhe kontrollin e puneve te mbrendeshme ne TWIN TOWERS 
WTC. 

Pasioni i tij i vecant ishte mekanika.Ai eshte autor i 18 patentshpikjesh ne 
mekanike mes te cilave edhe ajo e motoreve qe perdorin energji te 
paster.(perdorimi i ujit per fuzionin e hidrogjenit ne anijet 
transoqeanike).Patentat e tij deri tani nuk kan gjetur nje zbatim praktik,pasi 
jan konsideruar si teknologji e se ardhmes.Kemal Butka ishte deri ne fund te 
jetes se tij anetar i Akedemis se Shpikesve te NEW YORK-ut.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## XllokumiX

*Gimi 3 Te Flm  shuem vella, me ke shpetuar, shume shume Flm,*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## lindush

A e dini se ku mund te gjej librin ose dramin "Sakuntala" shkr. Kalidasa qe i ka perkthy Zt. Skender P. Luarasi?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

Skënder Luarasi
Kujtime Çkam pare e çkam dëgjuar, pjesa e parë
Në shkollën shqipe të Negovanit
...Me punë në shkollë, në lëmë e në arë dhe në shoqërinë e ngushtë të botës sonë, babai mbushi një mot në mes të familjes që kur u kthye nga mërgimi. Në punë shtëpiake, babai qe nga më të zotët e më të shkathtit. Si mjeshtër e si bujk thoshin se mund t'ia kishte kaluar vetëm i ati, Nini, prej të cilit qe edukuar.
Atë vjeshtë, patriotët e klubit ''Dituria'' e thirrën Petro Luarasin të çelte shkollë shqipe në Manastir. Gazeta ''Bashkimi i Kombit'' e shpalli lajmin se me sa gëzim dëgjuan që Petro pati arritur atje shëndoshë e mirë. Porse xhonturqit nuk dhanë leje të çelej shkolla shqipe e veçantë në qendër të Vilajetit. Ata lejuan vetëm të mësohej shqip në gjimnazin turk. Këtë babai nuk e pranoi dhe qëndroi në Manastir si redaktor i gazetës ''Bashkimi i Kombit'' gjer në nëntor të vitit 1909.
Këtë muaj pleqësia për çeljen e mësonjëtores shqipe të Negovanit ( kryeplaku Sotir Kristo dhe anëtarët: Sotir A. Xoxe,  Nasho Tipe, Gjeorgji A.Dhimo dhe Kristo S. Radimishi iu lutën Petro Luarasit të vinte në fshatin e tyre të çelte shkollë shqipe dhe ai pranoi me gëzim.
Botuesi i gazetës Lidhja ortodokse  Mihal Gramenon lajmonte:Më 30-të të vjeshtës së tretë  u çel shkolla shqipe (e Negovanit) pas  sistemit pedagogjik  me tre rjeshta, hë për hë nën drejtim të atdhetarit të flaktë z.Petro Nini Luarasit(*)(*) Lajmet e të rat e vendit, Lidhja ortodokse, 16 dhjetor 1909 f.3 . Ndërsa në një letër pleqësia e Negovanit shkuante: më 30 të Brumorit (nëntorit), sot të hënën, nënë direksi të nderçmit atdhetar dhe të shumëvojturit mësonjës z.Pjetri Nini Luarasihapi dyertë Mësonjëtorja Shqipe e shumë pësonjësit katundit tënë Negovan, dhe zër i ëmbël i abecesë shqipe ep e merr nëpër buzët e ëngjëllta të fëmijëvet tanë (*) Kur u çel shkolla shqipe e Negovanit, pati  mësues-drejtor Petro Nini Luarasin dhe ndihmës Mihal Zikostathllarin. (*) gazeta Liria, nr.66, 1909.
Që prej tragjedisë së Ilindenit kur në luftë midis andartëve dhe komitaxhinjve bullgarë u dogj një mëhallë e tërë ku u shuan familje të tëra shqiptare dhe gjer në tragjedinë e 12 shkurtit 1905, ishin vrarë rreth dyzet e pesë patriotë shqiptarë se s'kishin pranuar të ndryshonin kombësinë e tyre. Barbarëve nuk u mjaftoi kjo tragjedi. Beharin e 1909-ës, andartët vranë patriotin Terja Tava dhe plagosën rëndë në Manastir të nipin e Papa Kristos, Papa Vasilin. Më 14 shtator ditën e Kryqit, kur Papa Vasili filloi meshën e Spironoit, Papa Thanasi i ndihmuar nga andartët grekë të Kristasi Dhoksojanit, e shtriu priftin shqiptar përdhe në mes të kishës  dhe nisën ta rrahin me dru. Në rrëmujë e sipër u vra grekomani Papa Thanasi dhe u plagosën i vëllai Kol Joti dhe dhaskali grek Stavre Zëmërdeshi. Grekomanët që u arrestuan u liruan më 12 shtator 1909. Papa Vasili vdiq në burg duke qenë në Manastir. Të tre ne, babai, Dhimitri e unë, morrëm pjesë në varrimin madhështor që  pregatitën shqiptarët e Manastirit, të krishterë e muhamedanë. 
Para se të nisej prej hotelit ''Liria'' për në Negovan, Telemak Gërmenji e pyeti Petro Luarasin: ''Po s'ke frikë mos të të vrasin edhe ty?'' Dhe ai iu përgjegj: ''S'ka gjë. Sa më shumë të na vrasin aq më shumë do të shtohemi'' dhe me të dy bijtë e tij u nis për në Negovan. 
Më kujtohet: Atë pasdreke kur qemë duke hyrë për të parën herë në fshatin Negovan na treguan  se katër-pesë zotërinj që po shëtisnin kundrejt nesh ishin drejtori dhe dhaskenjtë e shkollës greke.  Babai zbriti nga kali, iu afrua, e i përshëndeti miqësisht në gjuhën greke. Por ata nuk begenisën as të kthejnë sytë e të na shihnin. 
Ky qe një deklarim i heshtur lufte, që ditën e parë. 
Një tjetër rast më pastaj: Babai dhe unë po ngjitnim shkallët e larta të pazarit kur  vumë re se sipër po priste dhaskali Petro Samarina që priste të zbriste sa të largoheshim ne. ''Kalimera sas!'' e përshëndeti mësuesi i shqipes, por i greqishtes heshti.
''Pse nuk më flisni?'' e pyeti i shqipes.
''Dhen me afisun'',(*) iu përgjegj Petro Samarina. 
''Po mua përse më lenë?'' e pyeti Petro Luarasi
''Esis isthete eleftheri''.(*)
Gazeta Lidhja ortodokse shkruante:
Një letër të gjatë që muarëm nga Negovani prej atdhetarit të flaktë z.Petro Luarasi na lajmëron që grekomanët  me ndihmën e madhe të dhespotit të Kosturit kërkojnë të përsëritin të vjetratSiç na shkruan zoti Luarasi aty përpara në një dasmë q'u bë atje me gjithë të luturat  q'i bëri dhespotit fshati, ai ndaloi  priftin të kurorëzojë këtë dasmë e kështu u shtrënguan të marrin një prift bullgar.  Fshati për së shpejti kërkon nga qeveria t'i njihet një prift shqiptar e kështu të mos ngjasë ndonjë turbullim. Për këtë, thotë zoti Luarasi, duhet të lëvizë edhe ''Lidhja Orthodhokse'' që bashkërisht të përpiqen  për të drejtat se me udhën që ka zënë Patrikana kurrë nuk do të na jepen të drejtat Përgëzojmë pra atdhetarët Negovanas  për ndjenjat kombëtare  edhe të rinj-martuesve u urojmë trashëgim e jetë të gjatë (*)
(*)Lidhja ortodokse, 5 janar 1910, f.4

Andartët i zinin pusi babait përherë e kudo. Veçse tani jo vetëm patriotët shqiptarë por edhe grekomanët nisën ta simpatizojnë mësonjësin e shqipes, të pakën si njeri. Një prind i quajtur Kristo, vjehrri i kapedanit andart Ilo, i dërgoi të bijtë në shkollën shqipe. Në mbrëmje na ftoi edhe për darkë. Vamë. Porse, pa shkuar një gjysëm ore, djali i myftarit shqiptar, Nasho Tipes, erdhi dhe i pëshpëriti babait në vesh që shpejt të iknim. Babai shpiku një shkak, i lypi ndjesë Kristos, iu fal nderjes për ftesën dhe u ngritëm e shkuam. Ecëm përmes sheshit të xhamisë, kapërcyem urën, ngjitëm shkallën e madhe shpejt e shpejt dhe qëndruam në sheshin e pazarit sa të merrnim frymë. Sandejmi pamë tre veta të armatosur tek unjeshin prej mëhallës së sipërme, anës lumit, duke ecur dhjetë-njëzet hapa larg njëri-tjetrit. Hynë në shtëpi të Kristos.
Kur e pyeti babai Kriston për këtë vizitë të papandehur, ai iu përgjegj duke thënë: ''Po, qe Iloja. E thirra edhe atë. Desha të njheshit, të flisnit e të bënit që të ndjekë edhe dhëndëri im shembullin e Spiro Bellkamenit''. Vërtet, Kristoja  qëndroi besnik i partisë shqiptare  dhe qëllimi i tij duhet të ketë qenë i ndershëm. Sa për Ilon ai u largua në Amerikë atë mot. Por kur plasi lufta ballkanike, kapedan Ilo Pine (Opullos), tok me Xhoxhi Çarrën, u nis vullnetar për në ushtrinë greke veçse nuk arrinë dot, u mbytën në oqean.
Ndërsa mësuesit e shkollës greke i mbanin nxënësit mbyllur që në fillim e gjer në mbarim të lndëve, ata të shkollës sonë shqipe na nxirrnin për shëtitje çdo javë. Marshonim duke kënduar: ''Merr uratën bir prej meje'', ''O trima luftëtarë'', ''Sa të rronjë gjithësia'', ''Shkronjat tona janë të arta''. Vjershat e Gjerasim Qiriazit: ''Ditët e djalërisë'', ''Djal i varfër'' dhe ''O mëmëzë'', s'kishte nxënës që të mos i dinte përmendsh. Meloditë e tyre mbushnin udhët e buçisnin nëpër sheshet e kodrat e Negovanit.
Drejtori, Petro Nini jipte këndim dhe histori; ''Istorinë e Skënderbeut'', ''Bagëti e bujqësi'', ''Lulet e verës'', ''Kristomathinë'' dhe sidomos tregimet e vjershat e Papa Kristo Harallambit.
Më 12 shkurt 1910, në orën e parë të mëngjesit, babai hyri në klasë i armatosur dhe me gjallëri na urdhëroi të vishnim palltot e  librat t'i linim në klasë se do të dilnim për shëritje. Qielli qe i kthjellët, dheu qe zbardhur me një cipë të trashë dëbore. Në rradhë dy nga dy dhe duke kënduar përzjerazi, kush ''Ditët e djalërisë janë për të kujtuar kohën kur e shkonim gjithë me gëzim'';  kush ''Për mëmëdhenë'', dhe kush këngën ''Djal  i varfër'', ecëm udhës së Follorinës. Në fund të fshatit qëndruam në një lëndinë. Kafshët kishin mlatur gjurmët mbi dëborë. Babai doli në ballë e foli:
''Fëmijë të dashur! Kjo lëndinë është vend i shenjtë, është Golgothaja e Shqipërisë. Këtu sipër, pesë vjet më parë andartët grekë na vranë Papa Kristo Harallambin dhe pesë patriotë shqiptarë të Negovanit se nuk deshën të ndëronin kombësinë e tyre. Këtu nuk do të shkelin njerëzit, veçse për t'u falur... Ne do të thurim lëndinën me shtylla, do ta mbjellim me pemë dhe do të ngrehim në mes të kopshtit statujën e dëshmorit të madh të Shqipërisë''. Dhe kur mbaroi së deklamuari elegjinë ''Papa Kriston na e vranë!'' ne të rinjve na u duk sikur vetë malet na thirrën ''Merrni gjakun!''
Shumë patriotë shqiptarë, me Ismail Qemalin në krye, patën bërë çmos që shqiptarët të kuptoheshin e të vëllazëroheshin me grekët porse pas tragjedisë së 12 shkurtit 1905, pas këtij krimi të klerit grek e të politikanëve katilë të Athinës, u venit çdo shpresë pajtimi. Shqiptarët u menduan se çfarë mund të bënin me krahët e vet për dobi të mëmëdheut. Ndaj kështu, po këtë mot, u krijua Komiteti i Manastirit.

                                            *      *     *
Me t'u shpallur hyrjeti  në Manastir u mbajt kongresi i parë i alfabetit shqip. Akoma qe kohë paqeje dhe Valiu i Vilajetit vetë begenisi të vinte për ta inaguruar. Erdhi të përshëndeste delegatët shqiptarë edhe drejtori i gjimnazit grek Anagnostopullos, i shoqëruar nga mësuesit filoshqiptarë Mihal Petru dhe Jorgji Kizha, në krye të 1200 nxënësve, ndër të cilët doktorët e ardhshëm, Jani Basho dhe Theodhosi e kafazi Ali Panariti.
Më 20 mars 1910, kur populli shqiptar qe tashmë në luftë të hapur me xhonturqit, u mbajt kongresi i dytë i Manastirit, më shumë në seanca të fshehta, ndër të cilat u bisedua për koordinimin  dhe forcimin e veprimtarisë së klubeve, për zhvillimin e arsimit kombëtar, për të protestuar kundër mbylljes së shkollave shqipe, kundër arrestimeve, internimit e dënimit të mësuesve dhe për të dënuar moralisht e botërisht barbaritë e Shefqet Turgut Pashës. Ky kongres, që mund të quhet edhe ''i kosovarëve'', për rrethanat e kohës dhe të vendit në të cilin u mbajt, është nga më të rëndësishmit e kongreseve kombëtare shqiptare( *) 

(* )Ky kongres, qëndron në zenithin e të dy kuvendeve të Ferizajt që përbëjnë  katër vjet nga më të lavdishmit në historinë e Shqipërisë. 

Petro Nini Luarasi u zgjodh sekretar i tij. Këtu ai foli në emër të Lidhjes Orthodhokse dhe fjala e tij e botuar në ''Bashkimi i Kombit'' bëri përshtypje të fortë.
Atë dimër unë qeshë sëmurur rëndë nga pleuriti dhe babai më pati shpënë në spitalin francez të motrave stigmatine. Dola i shëruar kur pati filluar kongresi. Kur drekën e parë hyra në restorant të hotelit ''Ilira'', ku qenë mbledhur delegatët, babai më urdhëroi të vija të laja duart pastaj të kthehesha në sallën e bukës. Në të hyrë, më qëndroi përpara tyre dhe më foli:''Shikoji në sy këta zotërinj,  mbaji mend mirë fytyrat e tyre dhe t'i nderosh gjithë jetën, se ata përpiqen të shpëtojnë Shqipërinë nga rrobëria!'' Dhe më tregoi emrat: ''Zotnitë Dervish Hima dhe Bedri Peja, Qazim be Dibra, Hysni Curri, Ali Hajdar i Riza beut...'' e kështu me rradhë.
Dhe unë i shikova në sy dhe i nderova me krye . Dhe ndenja në trapezë bashkë me ata dhe hëngra mish me fasule e një bakllava. Rrexhep beu nxorri të më falte një grosh, por babai, më shumë me shenja se me fjalë i tha: '' Jo, se mësohet keq.''
Fëmijët ndjejnë gëzim të veçantë kur shohin e njihen me njerëz të mëdhenj,  kur i dëgjojnë ata të flasin me nderim për ndonjë tjetër që nuk gjendet pranë. Kur dëgjoja Dervish Himën të fliste me admirim për Ismail Qemalin dhe Hysni Curri po kështu për Isa Boletinin, mua më shkonte mendja në kohën heroike të Skënderbeut dhe gëzohesha që edhe ne shqiptarët kishim burra me famë. 
Njerëz me dinjitet, burra e gra, gjeje kudo, në çdo mëhallë të katundit tonë, në çdo fshat të Kolonjës, në çdo qytet të Shqipërisë. Por ndryshe qe kur i shihja ata a dëgjoja për ta veç e veç dhe ndryshe kur i shihja ata tok e i dëgjoja të flisnin e të këshilloheshin bashkë për punët e mbarësinë e të gjithë popullit, si në Kongresin e dytë të Manastirit.
Në Negovan, mua të voglit , që nuk e vrisja mendjen për të kuptuar rreziqet që na përgjonin në çdo hap e çap prej armiqve të shkollës shqipe, çdo gjë m'u duk e bukur dhe e dashur. Ndonëse s'kisha pranë, si në shtëpi, as nënën, as motrat, atje na u bënë të tilla  gjithë gratë e vajzat e patriotëve, që nga e veja e Papa Kristos e gjer te gruaja e vajzat e pojakut e të mullisit dëshmor të çështjes shqiptare. Dalë nga dalë filluan të na simpatizojnë e të na bënin miq edhe ata familjarë të cilët në fillim ishin treguar grekomanë. 
Kur u çel shkolla e Negovanit, ditën e parë erdhën nja dhjetë nxënës. Kur u mbyll, në qershor, rreth njëqind nxënës e nxënëse morrën pjesë në provimet që u kremtuan me pohë e pasqyli.

Në festën e mbarimit të motit shkollor erdhën nga Follorina kryetari i Beledijes Haki bej Qafëzezi, komandanti i xhandarmërisë Qamil Efendi Elbasani dhe arkimandriti i komunitetit bullgar, për të nderuar bashkatdhetarët e Papa Kristo Harallambit.
Edhe motin shkollor 1910-1911 babai në Negovan vajti.(*)
(*)Në vitin shkollor 1910-1911 dhanë mësim Petro Nini Luarasi, Mihal Zikostathllari, Kosta Micehaxhi dhe Vasiliqia Koke nga Bellkameni
 Mua më mori pas, por Dhimitrin e dërgoi në shkollën bujqësore amerikane në Selanik. Banuam përsëri në atë vilën e bukur, mbanë udhës së Follorinës, përballë kopshtit ku do të ngrihej monumenti i Papa Kristos, banorët e së cilës qenë vrarë të gjithë gjatë përpjekjes midis andartëve e komitaxhinjve bullgarë më 1903. 
Babë e bir, të dy flinim në odën përdhese që kish vetëm dy dritare ballë kopshtit. Natën babai koburen e mbante nën jastëk, çiften varur në mur dhe dogranë fshehur mes dyshekut. Ai punonte edhe pas mesit të natës, se po pregatiste librin ''Mallkimi i shkronjave shqipe dhe çpërfolja e shqiptarit''.(*) 
---------
(*) Kur ishim në Negovan, babai lexoi që  gazeta londineze ''Times'' akuzonte Patrikanën e Stambollit dhe klerin grek në  përgjithësi se  ndalonin ''me mjete të panomta  përparimin e shkronjave shqipe dhe qytetërimin e shqiptarëve''.  Kur, organi i Patrikanës ''Eklisiastiqi alithia''( ''E vërteta kishtare'') e mohoi këtë akuzë, im atë filloi të përgatisë pamfletin ''Mallkimi i Shkronjave shqipe dhe çpërfolja e shqiptarit'' ku me dokumenta e fakte provonte të vërtetën se kleri grek edhe altarin e shenjtë  e përdorte në shërbim të shovinizmit.

  Kur zgjohesha, vija re si mbështetej në tryezë, si mendohej e  shkruante, si ngrihej e ecte tutje-tëhu, si ulej e prapë shkruante. Herë-herë sikur fliste me vete, i helmuar, i gëzuar, ndoshta  mallkimeve të dhespotit Fillaret: 
I mallkuari dhe i shkishëruari Petro Luarasi ka shkuar në fshatra të ndryshme të rrethit të Kolonjës, duke u premtuar emërimin e mësuesve shqiptarë për mësimin e shqipes, një gjuhë e cila nuk ekziston Shpallim se kushdo që ndikohet nga i mallkuari Petro Luarasi dhe shokët e tij, ose pranon mësues shqiptarë, do të shkishërohet nga i madhi Zot e do të marrë mallkimin e etërve të kishës .(*)
-------
(*) Fragment  nga mallkimi i Dhespotit të Kosturit, Fillaret, më 20 shtator 1892.

po u përgjigjej me fjalët:

''Ne shqiptarët i duam jo vetëm vëllezërit tanë grekë, po gjithë vëllezërit e botës, veç se dëshërojmë që të na duan edhe ata neve!...  Kombi ynë është bashkësia e shqipëtarëve, dhe gjuha jonë është shqipja, të cilën e trashëguam nga stërgjyshërit tanë PellazgëtTa begatojmë gjuhën edhe kombin tënë me kulturë dhe qytetërim, dhe atëherë do të shohëm që gjithë sa folën liksht kundër gjuhës dhe kombit tënë do të turpërohen dhe si dylli përpara faqes së zjarrit do të treten prej nakarit. Le të mos frikësohemi përpara llomotitjeve e prrallave grarishte të atyre që nuk e dashurojnë po e urrejnë mbrothësinë e njerëzisë dhe nënë mask shenjtorësh e mendarësh duan të na gabojnë ne, dhe le të dimë se ai që është frikacak përkundrejt së drejtës - ai bëhet tradhëtor i mëmëdheut dhe i vetes së tij.(*)
---------
(*) Petro N. Luarasi:Mallëkim i shkronjavet shqipe dhe çpërfolja e shqipëtarit, Manastir, 1911, f. 7.



Një ditë e pashë babanë të qajë. Sa m'u dhimbs! Kishte marrë një letër nga fshati ku i shkruanin se vëllai im i vogël Pirro pati vdekur nga kolla e mirë e fruthi, sëmundje që korrën gati gjithë fëmijët e fshatit atë dimër dhe që u përhapën nëpërmjet kungimit.

                                             *      *       *

Motin e dytë në Negovan vizitat e patriotëve nga vende të ndryshme po bëheshin më të dendura në banesën tonë: më të shpeshta u bënë edhe përpjekjet e andartëve grekë për ta vrarë babanë. Dhe do ta kishin vrarë me siguri po të mos kishin qenë trimi me fletë Spiro Toli Bellkameni dhe djemtë patriotë të Negovanit që e ruajtën si sytë e ballit.
Edhe vetë e parandjente rrezikun. Në një letër nga Negovani, me datë 10 mars 1911,  i shkruan Kristo Papa Stefan Luarasit në Sofje: ''Në kohë të keqe unë s'kam ndërmend t'ua le mësonjëtoren grekomanëvet, po do të qëndroj gjer në fund...para dy javësh e dërgova Skënderin në shtëpi, e largova...''
Unë, me të arrirë në Korçë, shkova drejt e në shkollën shqipe të çupave, të piqesha me time motër Thomaidhën. Ajo, sa më pa vetëm, u zbeh në fytyrë dhe sa s'ia dha të qarit. ''Po babai?'' më pyeti. E sigurova që qe mirë dhe s'dija përse më nisi aq herët.
Në fund të motit shkollor u kthye edhe vetë. 
Në Korçë, një ditë më parë se të ngjiste përpjekja në Orhan Çiflik, e arrestuan. Kur i sollën të vrarët te sheshi i hyqymetit atë po e gjykonin në zyrën e mystendikut. Kur erdhi në fshat dhe u mblodhën miq e mysafirë që ta uronin për ''Mirë se na erdhe!'' ai i pari u dha lajmin e vrasjes së Bajazit Rehovës dhe të pesë djelmoshave - nxënës të tij! Kur zuri emrin e Kristaq Kosturit, babai i të cilit  pati rënë pesë vjet më parë dëshmor i plumbave të andartëve në Selanik, lotët i rrodhën mbi faqe.
. Atë ditë të zezë korriku Korça mbajti frymën. Bijt e saj një çerek ore larg vatrës së tyre patën rënë në luftë me asqerët osmanllinj. Disa ditë më parë kapedanët Spiro Bellkameni, Qamil Panariti , Mendu Zavalani e Gani Sali Butka patën marrë pjesë në mbledhjen e Frashërit dhe sipas planit që vendosën mes tyre komitët, u nisën për në vendet e caktuara. Në Vithkuq u bashkua me ta Bajazit Rehova. Në Korçë, anëtarët e komitetit patën siguruar armë, bukë e veshmbathje  për kryengritësit dhe prisnin që të vinte ndokush ti merrte. Natën e 29 korrikut çeta e Qamil Panaritit me tetë vetë dhe e  Spiro Bellkamenit me dymbëdhjetë  që qenë nisur për në Mal të Thatë, pushuan në arat e Orman Çifligut e të Pojanit dhe prisnin tu vinin armatimet.(*)
(*) Kishin vendosur të sulmonin burgun e Korçës për të çliruar patriotët. 
Një çoban i Mehmet beut i diktoi dhe i kallzoi në Hyqymet. Të dy çetat ranë në pusi.
Zyrtarët turq thirrën familjarët e kryengritësve  të vinin të identifikonin trupat e të vrarëve. Po kush guxonte t'i dilte tmerrit në sy? Kur u përhap fjala se plaku Vani Cico Kosturi u nis për te shesh i hyqymetit, jo të afërmit e dëshmorëve, por gjithë kasabaja i vajti pas.
Plaku i nderuar qëndroi përpara gjashtë kufomave të bëra copë-copë prej barbarëve anadollakë: asnjëra nuk njihej se e cilit trimi qe. I vështroi në heshtje të thellë sikur u fal përpara një altari. Dhe kur Rexhep Palla e pyeti për të parin në rradhë se e kujt qe, plaku i nderuar iu përgjegj: ''E djalit tim!''
''Po kjo tjetra?''
''Të gjitha të djemve të mij!'' iu përgjegj patrioti kryelartë, i hodhi renegatit të Resnjës një vështrim përçmues dhe i ktheu krahët. Të gjithë e përcollën në shtëpi. Atë ditë Vani Cico Kosturi u bë babai i gjithë Korçës.
Përparimi i shkollës së Negovanit, libri  ''Mallkimi i shkronjave shqipe dhe çpërfolja e shqiptarit'', që goditi rëndë politikën e Patrikanës në Shqipëri dhe mbi të gjitha përpjekjet e tij për themelimin e një komiteti  për bashkimin e gjithë çetave në Shqipërinë jugore, këto e shumë të tjera i bënë kundërshtarët e Petros që të përpiqeshin ta zhduknin sa më parë, sepse qe i ri, i fortë dhe i dashur prej kryengritësve shqiptarë.
Ndërsa s'kalonte javë pa u bërë ndonjë mbledhje në shtëpi të tij me ndonjë Vangjel .Gjikë a Memduh Zavalani, ose nga ndonjë bastisje e nizamëve turq kur ngutësisht në fillim të gushtit e thirrën në Manastir.
Më 10 gusht u nda nga shokët e Manastirit shëndosh e mirë.
Si e penguan edhe kësaj radhë nja dy ditë në Korçë arriu në fshat të dielën që në mëngjez. Pati vajtur drejt e në kishë dhe pas meshës gjerdisi me pleqtë e fshatit për urime.

                                                   *      *    *

Qe gostia e tij e fundit. Atë të djelë rrodhën miq nga të gjithë anët e fshatrave që të ndodheshin në panair, ditën e Shën Mërisë, më 15 gusht. Për drekë, atë ditë, në mes të mysafirëve të tjerë, pati edhe Stefan Blushin, mikun e vjetër që, kur ishte vetë mësues në Bezhan më 1883, e pati kënduar në këngën e kapedan Xhemos nga Starja.
Po atë ditë pasdreke, priti në odën e vogël nga një burrë prej cilitdo fshati kufi me Luarasin, të krishterë e myslimanë. Nga Qyteza më kujtohet plaku Reiz, nga Luarasi Adem Karafili. U tregoi dëshirën për çeljen e një shkolle në Luaras për fëmijët e këtyre fshatrave, me një konvikt në shtëpinë e tij. Ai me dy të tjerë do të jepte mësim, i ndihmuar edhe prej së bijës së madhe, Thomaidhës, e cila atë vit mbaroi shkollën e Qiriazëve në Korçë.
Ai pati edhe një plan tjetër, që e bisedoi vetëm me ata pakë fshatarët e tij që kishin pjesë në arat e Pradellës. Sivanllarëve dhe Gjokollarëve do t'u falte selishtat e mëhallës dhe arat rreth e rrotull për hiset e tyre. Adem Karafilit e Fehimit nga Matorukët, u tha t'ua blinte me qëllim që të ndërtonte një shkollë bujqësore dhe ata i thanë se qenë gati t'ia falnin veç të bëhej kjo punë.
Të nesërmen, ditën e martë, pasi pati përcjellë miqtë e fundit, tek hidhte vrah, e thirrën të vinte në Ersekë. Dhe të mërkurën në mëngjes u nis për atje. Rreth orës pesë pas dreke u bë keq.
E shpunë në han të sëmurë. Kërkoi ndihmën e mjekut por s'i erdhi. Kërkoi të vinte Mihal Leshica por të dy xhandarët rojtarë te dera e hanit nuk e lanë të hynte. Nuk lanë asnjë burrë të hynte brenda ta shikonte, ta ndihmonte. E motra Jane dhe fshatari Kozo Dhima e ndihmuan pak. Gjuha i qe prerë. Dha shenjë që ta nisnin për në fshat...në Gostivisht. Po atë mbrëmje dha frymën e fundit, në shtëpinë e së kushërirës Parashqevi Kita. Fjalët e fundit, të folura me vështirësi, ia drejtoi së shoqes: ''Amanet fëmijët!'' dhe mbylli syt e shkoi. Të nesërmen e suallën në Luaras. Këtu erdhën edhe doktori grek, edhe xhandarë turq, një syresh i krishterë. Po përse erdhën tani?

                                            *       *       *

Petro Nini paskish vdekur nga kolera dhe kufoma duhej t'i digjej me gëlqere! Të krishterë e myslimanë, ndër të cilët edhe plaku Tahir Orgocka patën ardhur në varrim të Petros. Muhamedanët, të armatosur, qëndronin pakëz larg: në njërën anë shumica, miqtë e Jaçes e të Zenelit, në tjetrën anë Dake Mali me disa shokë, vrasësit e Jaçes e të Zenelit! E kur xhandarët guxuan të afrohen që të derdhin gurin përvëlonjës mbi trupin e Petros, Dakja, armiku i tij i pajtuar, u turr drejt varrit dhe u thirri të tjerëve: ''Qe miku juaj, hasmi im. Po më lehtë do të më përvëlojnë mua të gjallë se trupin e Petros!''
Xhandarët ua mbathën këmbëve pas doktorit që iku kaluar tok me suvarinjtë. Dake Mali qante si kalama.
Thanas Cico Duro-ah sa burrë i mirë, veç të mos kish patur të pirët! - hahej nga një herë me tim atë: ''Fol, o Petro, kush është më i pasur, ti me tri motra apo unë me tre vëllezër?''
''Prit sa të vdes, o xha Thanas, do ta marrç vesh prej kujës.''
Kur e mbuluan Petron, e mori vesh xha Thanasi që edhe Petrua paskish patur tre vëllezër, po jo prej kujes - se zemrat qenë zënë nga zemërimi- po prej asaj që ngjau rreth atij varri, që të huaj deshën ta çnderonin, dhe prej qëndrimit burrëror të atyre tri motrave.
Guri Sevo ndodhej larg Shqipërisë kur vdiq Petroja, por Leko Dhosi i dha një përshkrim të imët mbi varrimin e mësuesit të shqipes: ''N'atë çast njerëzia as që pyetën fare se ç'është frika. Kur vdiq ky njeri i mirë i fshatit tonë, le të vdesim edhe ne - le të vdesim!'' thanë. Dhe s'kishin se ç'të bënin asqerët se s'i mbanin dot njerëzit''. Kështu  shkruante Leko Dhosi, nxënës i Petros, i cili edhe ai vetë tre vjet më vonë ra i vrarë mu përpara kishës së Katundit prej plumbave të andartëve. Ai shkoi theror  bashkë me ata nxënës të Petros që i dogjën në Treskë dhe me ata dy dëshmorë të Gostivishtit, atë e bijë, Vasil e Paro Kita, që i therën, po në atë shtëpi ku vdiq Petro Luarasi, i helmuar nga shërbëtorët e kishs greke dhe xhonturqit e qeverisë turke.
Burrërisht qëndruan djemtë trima të fshatit rreth kufomës së Petros në atë çast,  kështu burrërisht edhe rreth familjes së tij tre vjet më vonë, kur skllevër të shitur në të huaj deshën ta fshinin nga faqja e dheut.''
Një shok i Komitetit lajmëronte gazetat: ''Petroja vdiq dhe me vdekjen e këtij Atdheu shqiptar humbi një bir të vërtetë dhe Komiteti një anëtar të fortë dhe punëtor të parë.''
Gjithë gazetat u mbushën me nekrologji për Petro Luarasin: ''Dielli'', ''Lirija'', ''Drita'', ''Kalendari''...të gjitha botuan përshkrime të gjata mbi jetën dhe veprat e tij.(*) 
(*) Ngushëllime vinin edhe nga Bota e re
Nekrologji për P.N.Luarasin dhe ora e fundit, Dielli , 28 shtator 1911, f.2.
Ngushëllim: Shoqëria ''Mall i Mëmëdheut'' dhe ''Përlindja Shqiptare'' e Jamestownit, dërgon ngushëllimet e saj të sinqerta familjes Petro Luarasi për humbjen e të dashurit tyre dhe atdhetarit tonë të palodhur, e fillonjësit të Shoqërisë ''Mall i Mëmëdheut'' , Dielli, 19 .10.1911, f.3.

Shumë atdhetarë të vërtetë e qanë me lot të nxehtë në vjersha të bukura vajtimtare. ''Dhe unë vetë e kam qarë Petron'', shkruan Guri Sevo, ''pse e kisha mik e mësonjës, dhe se natura i kishte dhënë një cilësi të veçantë në mendje dhe në zemër, karakterin që e çquante nga shumica, dhe si shqiptar e kemi dashur se na nderonte fshatin e kombin.''(*)
(*)


Në fillim të shekullit Patrikana greke pati marrë vendim që dhespotët të emëroheshin jo më pleq po të rinj, të zotët për të zbatuar çdo mizori kundër armiqve të elenizmit dhe dërgoi të tillë në Kostur, në Manastir dhe në Korçë. Njëri qysh në predikimin e tij të parë u tha besimtarëvet: ''Moisiu ka thënë: Përgjigjuni kundërshtarit sy për sy e dhëmb për dhëmb". Unë ju them: Ndë ju nxjerrtë armiku njërin sy, ju t'ia nxirrni të dy sytë dhe ndë ju theftë një dhëmb, ju t'ia thyeni të gjithë''.
Tjetri: ''Krishti u tha apostujvet: Lerini shtëpitë dhe ejani pas meje. Unë ju them: shitini shtëpitë, armatosuni dhe vrajini armiqtë e helenizmit''. Dhe kështu e në këtë mënyrë barbare predikonin dhespotët e Fanarit në vendet ku nuk flitej gjuha greke.
Kur mendoj që Karavangjeli i Kosturit dha urdhër që të bëhej masakra e 12 shkurtit, në të cilën humbën jetën Papa Kristoja, vetëm se meshoi shqip në fshatin e tij Negovan, Papa Theodhosi, vetëm se qe i vëllai i Papa Kristos, dhe Papa Vasili, vetëm se qe nipi i tyre, dhe të katër të tjerët, vetëm se donin të dëgjonin ungjillin shqip, dhe brenda pesë vjetëve edhe dyzet e katër të tjerë banorë të Negovanit u bënë fli vetëm se dërguan fëmijët në shkollën shqipe, çuditem, jo që e helmuan Petro Luarasin më 1911, po si nuk e vranë në Negovan që të nesërmen e ditës që çeli shkollën shqipe në atë fshat!
Po, vërtet, pse nuk e vranë?(*)
--------------
Kur Thoma Bezhani ia bëri këtë pyetje së gjyshes, ajo i qe përgjegjur : ''Plumbi nuk i ze trimat''. (90 vjetori i shkollës shqipe në Bezhan, ''Mësuesi'',14 janar 1974)

Se ja që Petro Nini Luarasi nuk kish thimjo ksillo, copë dru prej kryqit të Krishtit që ti shërbente si hajmali. Po ç'djem besnikë e trima paskeshin qenë ata të Negovanit e të Bellkamenit! Këta të gjithë me kapedan Spiro Bellkamenin e ruajtën Petron si të dy sytë e ballit.
''Po pse ia bënë atë të keqe dhe e helmuan!''
Helmimi ka qenë një nga armët e ndyra që përdorte Bizanci për të zhdukur armiqt e tij; se vrasja me helm mund të maskohet. Dhe helmatimin e Petro Luarasit u përpoqën ta maskonin duke çpifur se vdiq nga kolera.
Për vdekjen e Petros prej helmit aso kohe u bind e gjithë bota, me gjithë përpjekjet që bënë konspiratorët grekë e xhonturq për të mbuluar aktin e tyre kriminal prej opinionit publik. Kur u kthye Petro Luarasi nga Manastiri në Kolonjë, domethënë dhjetë ditë para se të vdiste, ai ishte fare mirë nga shëndeti. 
Gazeta ''Drita'' e Manastirit, më 16 Vjeshtë e Parë 1911, shkruan për vdekjen dhe lajmëron me këto fjalë: ''Ky atdhetar i flaktë vdiq në gusht të këtij moti në Ersekë. Disa thonë që e farmakosën armiqtë dhe disa të tjerë thonë se vdiq nga apopleksia. Dy javë më parë se të vdiste kish ardhur këtu në Manastir dhe ish fare mirë nga shëndeti.''
Po të kish qenë i sëmurë Petro Luarasi qëndronte në Manastir dhe atje mund të gjente mjekimin e nevojshëm. Pas dy ditësh udhë, të mërkurën, më 10 gusht arrin në Korçë ku përsëri e mbajtën nën vërejtje për nja dy ditë. Kur e lëshuan, po të kish qenë sëmurë, qëndronte në Korçë, ku mund të gjente mjekimin e nevojshëm më lehtë se në fshat.
Të djelë, më 14 gusht, u nis që me natë nga Korça për në Luaras me këmbë. Kur arriu në fshat, shkoi drejt e në kishë, ku pati nisur mesha. Të nesërmen qe panairi i Shën Marisë dhe u interesua të piqej me sa më shumë mysafirë, që t'u fliste e t'i bindte për të çelur shkolla shqipe. Tërë atë mëngjes bëri vizita nëpër fshat. U puth e u përqafua me miq e të dashurit e tij. Në shtëpi të tij priti e përcolli mysafirë, hëngri e piu bashkë me ta. Të martën shtroi vetë vrahun në lëmë dhe punoi gjithë ditën e ditës. Të mërkurën më 17 gusht, thonë se nuk kishte ndër mend të shkonte në Ersekë, por e thirrën. Edhe këtë ditë i la kafshët për punë e shkoi me këmbë në pazar. Kishte shpresë të kthehej shëndoshë e mirë në fshat. 
Dihet se në Ersekë foli për punë të shkollës që dëshironte të çelej asaj vjeshte atje. Për këtë gjë foli edhe me tregëtarët grekomanë të atjeshëm, dhe me Pet Prodanin në dyqan të tij. Grekomanët kishin organizuar një shoqëri të tyre në Kolonjë me kryetar nderi dhespotin e Kosturit, Joakinin, me të cilin Petro Luarasi kishte qenë në luftë për vdekje. Pet Prodani qe kryetar i kësaj shoqërie, një doktor grek Joan Thanas Janulis ish sekretar i saj. Atë pasdreke fatale, prej dyqanit të Pet Prodanit shkoi në spicerinë e Janulit. Në këtë interval u sëmur Petro Luarasi. Që u helmua, s'ka dyshim. Pyetja është: Ku u helmua, në dyqan të Pet Prodanit apo në farmacinë aty ngjitur. Përpara spiceranës u rrëzua përdhe. Kur e shpunë në han, njerëz të porositur po thërrisnin nëpër pazar: ''Kolera! Kolera! Petro Luarasi ka kolerën!''
Këtë e bënë komplotistët për të humbur gjurmët e krimit të tyre. Në atë moment shpifja e bëri efektin e saj për të mbajtur njerëzit larg të sëmurit, po gjithë bota e kuptoi që Petro Luarasi vdiq i farmakosur.(*)
(*) Një fakt tjetër  provon se tim atë e farmakosën. Gjatë kthimit nga Erseka, hipur mbi mushkën e Kozo Dhimës, villte përmbi qafën e saj. Të nesërmen  ngordhi edhe mushka, që qe  e shëndetshme e bënte përmbi 15 napolona asaj kohe. 

Sali Butka dhe Spiro Bellkameni  të cilët ndodheshin në mal me çetat e tyre, erdhën fshehurazi në shtëpinë e të vdekurit për ngushëllim dhe biseduan rreth katilëve që duhej ta paguanibn me kokë vrasjen e mikut të tyre. E shoqja e Petros iu lut me lot në sy: Aman veç gjak jo, se i  kam fëmijët të vegjël!( )
(*)  Populli ia ruajti kujtimin Petros dhe nuk i harroi bashkëfajtorët. Më 1920, kur Kolonja hyri nën administratën shqiptare, patriotët kërkuan dhe bënë që doktor Janulis të shporrej prej Ersekës nën akuzën si bashkëpunëtor për vrasjen e Petros. Ndërsa Pet Prodani, agjenti kryesor i dhespotit të Kosturit dhe i xhonturqve, i lidhur ngushtë me ta si vegël për zhdukjen e Petros, mbrohej nga bejlerët dhe e ndjente veten aq të sigurtë sa njëherë  kur ra fjala për vdekjen e Petros u mburr duke thënë: Miqtë e Petros e muarrën vesh se unë jam më i madh se Perëndia.
     Aq e urrenin  këta grekomanë Petro Luarasin, sa më 1926, pas rikthimit të Zogut, rrugës në të cilën Petro Luarasi pati shkuar i  sëmurë dhe i kishin vënë emrin e tij, ia hoqën tabelën, dhe në listën e gjatë që u pregatit prej bashkisë së Korçës me rastin e 25-vjetorit të Indipendencës shqiptare ndërmjet gjithë atyre veteranëve dhe patriotëve mungonte emri i Petro Nini Luarasit, (Gazeta ''Drita'', nr. 207, 4 gusht 1937). 
Kundër kësaj  ''harrese'' njerëz të popullit dërguan protestën e tyre të fortë në gazetën zyrtare Drita të Tiranës. ( Gazeta ''Drita'' , nr.212  10.8.1937, f.3) 
Shënim: ''Bëjmë me dije se në periudhën 12.12.1936-13.8.1945, Skënder Petro Luarasi, gjendej jashtë shtetit (në gusht 1937 në Spanjë)  pra është i pabazuar çdo  hamendësim se ''pikërisht ai''  është autori-anonim i kësaj proteste  Nuk dihet se në ç'rrethana është ngjizur kjo ide që të vërë nderin e shenjtorit ortodoks   Petro Nini Luarasi në duart e Skënder Petro Luarasit, '' të birit plangprishës, heretik e të indoktrinuar me internacionalizëm''.
Një nga dialogjet e mbajtur në provimet e shkollës shqipe në Korçë midis dy nxënësve shqiptarë dhe një nxënësi grekoman, i cili mburr antikat e Greqisë, mësuesi i shqipes e mbaron me fjalët:
                                      Vëlla, çna duhen të teprat?
                                      Nuk vështrojmë punët ne?
                                      Grekët qofshin të vjetrit,
                                      Për ne qoftë çdo e re.
Ai vdiq në luftë e sipër  për të renë.
Kur vdiq i la së shoqes pesë lira borxh të cilat ajo i shleu duke shitur bagëti e drithë që t'ia mbante të pastër emrin. Fëmijëve nuk u la trashëgim talanta por karakterin  e emrin e mirë.
Në kujtimet e tij Sali Butka shkruan: Në qoftë se në Kolonjë do të ngrihet në kohën e ardhshme ndonjë përmendore për atë që e shpëtoi dhe e nderoi këtë vend, kjo përmendore duhet të jetë e Petro Nini Luarasit, që na zgjoi, na bashkoi e na lartësoi dëshirat e veprimet.( )
( )Mbas çlirimit, Kolonja  ia ngriti bustinPetro Nini Luarasit dhe ia  përjetësoi emrin në  shkollën e Ersekës  të cilën e pati ngritur që gjatë Rilindjes Kombëtare . 
Epitaf i thjeshtë: Mësues i lavdishëm i shkollës shqipe.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

flmn gimi 3  per keto postime qe ke bere me veprat e skender luarasit..

mir eshte ti lexojne te gjithe shqiptaret keto postime.. e te njohin me mire rilindasin e fundit.. sic e mendoj une.. profesor Skender Luarasin..

sa fat do kishim ne se ne shqiperine  e mbas  1944-tres.. do ishte instaluar nje regjim demokratik.. ku do kishin liri krijimtarie  e fjale dhe kokat e rralla si profesor Skender Luarasi.. me shoke..

Megjithate thone se.. profesor Skenderi nuk pushoj se theni fjalen e tij  ashtu si e mendonte..



petrol ..vazhdo me tregue per babane tuaj.. 

nje vrejtje..

nicku te duket si emer i ndonje kompanie karburanti.. 

veri ndonje pike a shtoji ndonje germe qe te duket me bukur..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

I nderuar Brari,
petrol d.m.th. ''burim energjie pozitive'' dhe çmohet si i domosdoshëm paçka se dikujt i është djegur karburatori ose i bën zhurmë skapamento.
Ju si ambjentalist i nderuar vazhdoni të mbillni lule e pemë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

Petro S. Luarasi

Vullnetarët shqiptarë në Brigadat Ndërkombëtare në Spanjë

”Të mbrosh lirinë e tjetrit, do të thotë; të mos pranosh pushtimin tënd.”


Marrëdhënie historike

Në marrëdhëniet historike të popullit spanjoll e atij shqiptar dallohen dy periudha me rëndësi të madhe edhe për vlerat ndërkombëtare. Së pari, vlerësohet bashkëpunimi i hershëm i mbretit spanjoll Alfonsi V (1396-1458) me Princin e Epirit Gjergj Arianitin dhe më pas me Gjergj Kastrioti-Skënderbeun (1405-1468) në luftën e tyre kundër pushtuesit osman gjatë mesit të shekullin XV. Historianë shqiptarë e të huaj kanë vlerësuar lart kontributin e Alfonsit V me drithë, municion dhe qindra ushtarë, shumë prej të cilëve ranë heroikisht krah shqiptarëve në mbrojtje të Krujës dhe në betejën e Beratit. Studjuesi Fan S. Noli ka theksuar se Alfonsi V ‘‘ishte miku më i ngushtë dhe mbrojtësi më besnik (i Skënderbeut), të cilin e kishte ndihmuar me dorë të hapur në disa raste kritike’’. 

Ndërsa Skënderbeu e ndihmoi të birin e Alfonsit XV, Ferdinandin, në momente tepër të vështira, që të ruante kurorën atërore të Mbretërisë së Napolit dhe ‘‘ai i qëndroi mirënjohës tërë jetën Skënderbeut’’ duke e quajtur si ‘‘baba’’.

Vëllazërimi i popujve në Spanjë. Periudha e dytë e kontakteve historike midis dy popujve i takon pragut të Luftës së Dytë Botërore kur koalicioni nazi-fashist, pasi kreu puçin ushtarak në Marokun spanjoll, më 18 korrik 1936, nisi agresionin ushtarak kundër qeverisë legjitime spanjolle duke shkaktuar tragjedinë kombëtare, luftën e përgjakshme civile.

Thirrjes së Spanjës: ‘‘Popuj të botës, ndihmomëni! Fashizmi po më mbyt!’’ iu përgjegjën: ‘‘No pasaran!’’ ‘‘ (Fashistët) Nuk do të kalojnë!’’ të gjitha shtresat përparimtare të popujve anembanë botës.

Krahas vullnetarëve nga 53 vende, dhjetra antifashistë shqiptarë shtrënguan duart e zemrat në ‘‘Vatrën e vëllazërimit të popujve’’ dhe u betuan: ‘‘Vdekje fashizmit!’’ Për herë të parë në historinë e njerëzimit popujt nga e tërë bota, u solidarizuan në luftën kundër rrezikut të përbashkët fashist. 

Gazeta ‘‘Përpara’’ e Korçës, në tetor 1938, shkruante: ‘‘Shumë djem të popullit lanë vëllezër e motra, prindër e fëmijë, i lanë nën terrorin e regjimit të urisë dhe ikën plot vullnet, plot zjarr, duke kaluar kufij shtetesh fashiste dhe erdhën këtu në truallin e përpjekjeve për lirinë e Spanjës dhe të botës nga rreziku i fashizmit ndërkombëtar’’.

Krijimi i Brigadave Ndërkombëtare

Tre muaj pas fillimit të rebelionit fashist, një delegacion vullnetarësh të huaj i përfaqësuar nga italiani Luigji Longo (Gallo), polaku Stefan Wisniewski dhe francezi Pierre Rebier, i ofruan qeverisë spanjolle ndihmë pa kushte dhe deklaruan: ‘‘Dëshërojmë vetëm që Brigadat Internacionale të konsiderohen si njësi të varura nga qeveria dhe autoritetet ushtarake spanjolle.’’ Më 22 tetor 1936, qeveria e Republikës Spanjolle vendosi të miratonte krijimin e brigadave ndërkombëtare. Në deklaratë çdo pjesëtar i tyre shprehej: ‘‘Gjendem këtu se jam një vullnetar për të dhënë dhe pikën e fundit të gjakut tim, për mbrojtjen e Spanjës, Lirisë dhe Botës mbarë!’’ Më 27 tetor 1936 batalioni i parë ndërkombëtar ‘‘Edgar Andre’’ niset nga Albacete në frontin për mbrojtjen e Madridit. Pas disa ditësh atij iu gjend në krah batalioni francez ‘‘Komuna e Parisit’’ dhe batalioni polak ‘‘Dombrovski’’. Kështu u formua e para brigadë ndërkombëtare (e emërtuar Brigada XI) me komandant gjeneralin Kleber dhe komisar Hans Beimler që u pasua shpejt nga të tjera batalione e brigada si ‘‘Telman’’,’’ Marsejeze’’, ‘‘Garibaldi’’, ‘‘Linkoln’’ etj. Kur Gjenerali Lukash, i paraqiti popullit të Madridit, Brigadën e Dytë deklaroi: ‘‘Kjo Brigadë do ta mbrojë qytetin tuaj sikur të ishte qyteti i lindjes së cilitdo vullnetari të saj. Nderi juaj është nderi ynë! Lufta juaj është lufta jonë! Salud Camaradas!’’ 

Vullnetarët shqiptarë

Kombi shqiptar u përfaqësua që në muajt e parë në këtë ‘‘vatër të vëllazërimit të popujve’’ me ushtarakë, infermierë, gazetarë e intelektualë, dhe, mbi të gjitha, me gruan e emancipuar, infermieren Justina Shkupi, e cila u shqua si asistente në krah të ‘‘doktorit të tre kontinenteve’’ Norman Betyn. Edhe poeti i ri Petro Marko do të nxitonte drejt Madridit të Lirisë, të cilit do t’i thurrte vargjet ‘‘Salud Madrid’’:

‘‘‘Madrid, o varr i tiranisë,

Madrid, o kulm i therorisë,

Madrid, llogore e vegjëlisë,

Madrid, kambana e Lirisë!’’ 

Në luftën antifashiste të Spanjës u bashkuan tërë ‘‘copëzat’’ e kombit shqipar: shqiptari geg e tosk, kosovari, dibrani, çami, arvanitasi dhe bashkëkombasi emigrant nga diaspora.

Ata u bashkuan pa dallim feje, gjinie, gjendjeje shoqërore e niveli arsimor apo ekonomik: punëtorë, fshatarë, tregëtarë, ushtarakë e intelektualë, me diversitete në bindjet politike: anarkistë, sindikalistë, komunistë, socialistë, socialdemokratë, patriotë nacionalistë dhe pa parti, gjithë ata që i bashkonte ideali antifashist dhe dinjiteti njerëzor.

Vullnetarët shqiptar në Luftën e Spanjës qenë njerëz të pjekur, objektivë në botëkuptimin e tyre politik, atdhetarë e humanë dhe nuk qenë aspak ‘‘mercenarë aventurë" apo ‘‘idealistë romantikë’’. Disa nga ata kishin braktisur arsimimin ndër shkolla e punën që u siguronte jetesën, kishin në ankth familjet: prindër, vëllezër e motra, disa kishin ‘‘braktisur’’ gratë e fëmijët duke lënë peng të fatit, vetë jetën e tyre, për një qëllim të shenjtë: të dërmonin fashizmin në ‘‘tokën e Don Kishotit’’, të ndërgjegjshëm se kështu shpëtonte edhe vendi i tyre nga pushtimi fashist.

Këto ndjenja i shpreh bukur vullnetari Mehmet Shehu në poemën ‘‘Adelante kamaradas!’’ (Përpara shokë!) e shkruajtur spanjisht më 1938, prej së cilës po shkëpusim strofën:

‘‘Këtu tek pragu betohem se jetën e bëj kurban

Për të mbrojtur ty, o Spanjë, për liri e për vatan’

Dhe nga plumbi n’u friksofsha ‘ mos i vafsha nënës gjallë:

Po u vrava, kërkomë plagën, jo në shpinë, po në ballë ‘‘

Ndërsa vullnetari Skënder Luarasi do të theksonte: ‘‘‘Asnjë popull tjetër nuk e ka kokën e tij më afër hanxharit të fashizmit se sa e ka populli shqiptar’Duke luftuar në frontin e Madridit, luftohet edhe në të gjithë frontin e Shqipërisë sonë. Aty po i përgatitet varri fashizmit italian, i cili është edhe kuçedra e popullit të Shqipërisë’’

Por këto pikëpamje ai i shpreh më qartë, si përgjegjësi i vullnetarëve shqiptarë, në artikullin programatik ‘‘25-vjet indipendencë’’ në revistën ‘‘Vullnetari i Lirisë’’, në nëntor 1937:

‘‘Përsëri po shkojmë drejt humbjes së plotë të pavarësisë së Kombit tonë; përsëri po ngrysemi në natën e robërisë e në ankthin e kohëve të errëta që ia ka përgaitur botës fashizmi barbar. Mbi kurrizin e popullit shqiptar Musolini po sheshon udhën e penetracionit romak në Ballkan. Shqipëria është në kthetrat e kuçedrës fashiste.’’ 

Ky parashikim vërtetonte atë që Konti Ciano do të shkruante në ditarin e tij rreth dy vjet më vonë:

‘‘14 shkurt 1939:’’’Duçja thotë se për Shqipërinë ( pushtimin e saj) duhet të priten dy ngjarje: mbyllja e çështjes spanjolle dhe nënshkrimi i aleancës me Gjermaninë’’.

‘‘28 mars 1939’Manifestime në Piazza Venezia për rënien e Madridit: Duçja shkëlqen. Duke treguar atlasin gjeografik të hapur në faqen e Spanjës, thotë: ‘‘Ka mbetur hapur për afro tre vjet, tani mjaft! Tani duhet hapur në një faqe tjetër’’. Ka në zemër Shqipërinë.’’

Frontit Popullor

Këta luftëtarë të lirisë e të progresit synonin që me përvojën e fituar në Spanjë, të krijonin frontin popullor antifashist edhe në Shqipëri ku të merrnin pjesë tërë forcat progresive pa dallim feje, krahine, ideje dhe gjendje ekonomike e sociale dhe të ndërtonin një shteti social për masat.

Në artikullin programatik ‘‘25 vjet indipendencë’’ shkruhet: ‘‘ ‘shtë ideja që të ngjallim Frontin Popullor edhe në Shqipëri. ‘ dhe të sigurojmë bashkimin në themel të nevojave demokratike dhe të zhvillimit nacional’ Përmes kësaj udhe duhet të kalojnë të gjitha fuqitë progresive të popullit,të gjithë patriotët dhe veteranët e kombit, e gjithë klasa e aristokratisë së rënë poshtë nga dynjallëku, të gjithë tregëtarët e dorës së mesme doemos të gjithë bujqtë e punëtorët,të gjithë, qofshin katolikë ose muhamedanë ose orthodhoksë’, dhe pa as më të voglën mungesë, e gjithë djalëria kombëtare përparimdashëse e Shqipërisë’Në këtë mes e me këtë qëllim s’ka asnjë shkak të na ndajë ne bijt e popullit; përkundrazi, mijra arsye na shtrëngojnë të bashkohemi dhe t’i japim dorën njëri-tjetrit’’’ 

Vullnetarët shqiptarët kishin edhe një synim madhor kombëtar. Ata shpresonin se po të fitonte Fronti Popullor dhe zgjidhja e drejtë e çështjeve nacionale në Spanjë, kjo do të shërbente si orientim edhe për zgjidhjen e çështjeve nacionale në Ballkan. Kështu ‘‘e drejta e vetvendosjes së kombësive, për autonomi deri në shkëputje’’ nuk do të mbetej thjesht një propagandë politike konjukturale. 

Këtë qëndrim e kishte deklaruar edhe ‘‘L’Apasionarja’’, Dolores Ibarruri (me kombësi Baske) në qershor 1937.

‘‘Ne luftojmë për një republikë demokratike parlamentare të një tipi të ri, në të cilën tërë popujt e Spanjës të gëzojnë një liri të gjerë dhe të drejtën e vendimit për fatin e tyre’’’

Martirët e parë shqiptarë

Vullnetarët shqiptarë, me pjesëmarrje të gjerë në lidhje me përqindjen e popullsisë së Shqipërisë (prej rreth 800.000 banorë) u dallua për moralin e lartë dhe sakrificat. 

Ata qenë ndër të parët që u përballën me armikun dhe u martirizuan që në korrik 1936, si p.sh oficerët Hamdi Kaja- Zagari dhe Feim (Nevruz) Veli Zagari nga Kolonja që qenë në shërbim të ushtrisë spanjolle. Ditën e plasjes së rebelimit, fashistët i kapën në rrethinat e Ceutës dhe së bashku me dy shokë bullgarë dhe disa oficerë të tjerë spanjpollë i pushkatuan meqë kundërshtuan t’iu bashkoheshin. Hamdiu la në Shqipëri gruan dhe dy fëmijë jetim, për idealin e tij, për shpëtimin e të gjithë fëmijëve të popujve. Shqiptarët qenë ndër të parët që u rradhitën në Brigadat Ndërkombëtare , si p.sh Zef Hoti, Kosta Dhimitri, Xhelal Cami, Ramiz Varvarica, Urfi Agolli që sapo erdhën nga Franca u radhitën disa në trupën franceze ‘‘Komuna e Parisit’’ dhe disa në kolonën italiane ‘‘Roselli’’. Më pas, nën shembullin e Xhemal Kadës , edhe pesë oficerë të tjerë shqiptarë , braktisën Akademinë Ushtarake të Torinos dhe nga mesi i janarit 1937, arritën në frontin e Lirisë. Që në përballjet e para me armikun u vra Zef Hoti, i pari dëshmor në radhët e Brigadës Garibaldi. Trimëria dhe heroizmi shqiptar, sidomos e martirit Asim Vokshi, la mbresa të pashlyeshme ndër kuadrot më të lartë të Brigadave Ndërkombëtare. 





Revista ‘‘Vullnetari i Lirisë’’

Vlerësimi më i madh ndaj tyre qe dhënia e lejes për botimin e revistës ‘‘Vullnetari i Lirisë’’ në gjuhën shqip, me tirazh 5000 kopje, krahas pesë gjuhëve më të rëndësishme ndërkombëtare. (Për këtë ndihmoi puna profesionale e palodhur e kryeredaktorit Skënder Luarasit dhe e ndihmësit të tij Petro Marko dhe interesimi i hershëm i Asim Vokshit dhe Emrush Myftarit). Duhet pasur parasysh se për shkak të gjendjes materialo-teknike të diktuar nga kushtet e luftës shumë kombe me pjesëmarrje më të gjerë nuk e gëzonin këtë privilegj. 

Botuesi i ‘‘Vullnetarit të Lirisë’’, S. Luarasi  do të shkruante: ‘‘Revista u pregatit në një kthinë gjysmë të shkatërruar nga predhat e fashistëve dhe tipografia në të cilën u shtyp revista s’qe veçse nja dyqind hapa larg llogoreve prej nga fashistët i vërsuleshin Madridit’Ajo u shkruajt në dritën e raketave e të prozhektorëve dhe nën breshërinë e junkerëve e të kapronëve.’’

Komisari i Brigadave Internacionale, Luigji Longo - Galo, në përshëndetjen e tij për daljen e revistës do të theksonte: ‘‘Përpara, pas shëmbullit të shokut tuaj dhe tonit, togerit Asim Vokshi, i cili ra hero në Spanjë, në radhën e Brigadës Garibaldi!’’

Ai do të theksonte : ‘‘Edhe nga Shqipëria e vogël në tokë, por e madhe në histori për fisnikërinë e bijve e për luftëtat e bëra kundër shkelësve të huaj, kanë ardhur në Spanjë me duzina e me duzina luftëtarë që të pohojnë rishtazi me heroizmin e me gjakun e tyre dashurinë shekullore të popullit shqiptar për lirinë e pavarësinë e kombeve’Ata përtërijnë traditat e lavdishme të epopesë garibaldine kur shqiptarët nën flamurin e Garibaldit luftuan kundër uzurpatorëve të huaj dhe për bashkimin e indipendencën e Italisë’’ 

Një dokument i Ministrisë së Punëve të BrendshmeShqiptare njofton : ‘‘ ‘fletorja që botohet në gjuhën shqipe në Barcelonë dhe që drejtohet prej Skënder Luarasit, quhet ‘‘Vullnetari i Lirisë’’’ Luarasi po përpiqet me të gjitha mënyrat që të hyjë në Shqipëriu kjo fletore e kuqe’’’ . ( A.Q.SH, F.33-34, datë 24 Fruer 1938,2.3.1938, NR.214/III )

Në vijim, Ministria e Punëve të Brendëshme urdhëronte të gjitha prefekturat për të marrë të gjitha masat që kjo fletore të mos hynte në Shqipëri. Por megjithatë, me forma të ndryshme ajo hyri dhe u lexua ndër masat progresive shqiptare, brenda e jashtë vendit.

Kështu në një raport të Ali Kelmendit të titulluar: ‘‘Shokët qi janë në Spanjë dhe rivista ‘‘Vullnetari i Lirisë’’, ai shkruan:

‘‘Ka dy javë e ma qi rivista V. i L. (Vullnetari i Lirisë) na erdhi nga Spanja’ 

Dy copë të rivistës V. i L. u a kam dërgue.. Deri më tash kanë shkue në Spanjë nja 30 shqiptarë shokë e simpathizonjës.’’ 

(Shënojmë se burime të tjera dëshmojnë që pjesa më e madhe e vullnetarëve shqiptarë patën ardhur me dëshirën e tyre në Spanjë, shumica qenë të pavarur nga grupimet politike dhe numri i tyre varion nga 37 deri mbi në mbi 60).

Emisionet radiofonike në gjuhën shqipe.

Ngjarje e rëndësishme janë edhe transmetimet nga radio ndërkombëtare në gjuhën shqip. Që në janar 1937 pati nisur të përhapej nga Spanja zëri i lirisë dhe i së vërtetës në gjuhën tonë amtare. (Emisionet me tekst e zë u përgatitën nga Skënder Luarasi ) (Revista ‘‘Vullnetari i Lirisë’’ informonte se disa emisione shqip u dhanë nga Valencia e Barcelona, disa u bënë edhe nga radioja e Madridit. 

Organi ‘‘Vullnetari i Lirisë’’ dhe emisionet radiofonike në shqip përmbushnin një mision tepër të rëndësishëm: sqaronin shqiptarët kudo në botë për luftën antifashiste në Spanjë, për rrezikun fashist që po i kërcënohej Shqipërisë, po dhe për programin dhe rolin e shqiptarëve përkundër propagandës fashiste që i cilësonte ‘‘aventurierë të kuq’’.

Parada e Barcelonës

Më 28 tetor 1938, tetëmijë vullnetarë të Brigadave Ndërkombëtare, u përshëndetën për të fundit herë me popullin spanjoll në Barcelonë, në një paradë madhështore ku morën pjesë edhe vullnetarët shqiptarë. Atje mungonin edhe shumë nga shokëve më të mirë që preheshin në tokën e Spanjës, të cilën e deshën sa vetë jetën. Mes tyre mungonin Zef Hoti, Urfi Agolli, Teni Konomi, Asim Vokshi, Musa Fratari, Ramiz Varvarica, Thimjo Gogozoto, Xhemal Kada, Daut Muço Podgorani, Xhelal Abaz Bajrami, (që tok me Hamdi e Fehmi Kolonjën, Kosta Dhimitër Liton, Ymer Pukën e të tjerë heronj të heshtur, u bënë kurbani që Shqipëria jonë i dha altarit të lirisë së kombeve në Spanjë. 

Gjithë populli kishter dalë t’i përshëndeste me në krye përfaqësuesit e tij Presidentin e Republikës dhe L’Apasionarjan (Dolores Ibarrurin). Kur luftëtarët e lirisë marshuan atë ditë në Barcelonë, bulevardet e saj u shtruan me lule dhe sytë e popullit u mbushën me lot. Tok me marshet luftarake buçiti dhe muza e poetit Petro Marko: 

‘‘Eshtë Bir i Popujve që zbret

Në Spanjën varr të robërisë,

Sulmon, këndon, dërrmon , buçet:

-Jam Vullnetari i Lirisë!’’

Në paradën madhështore buçiti ligjërimi i ‘‘Apasionaries’’:

‘‘Shokë të Brigadave Ndërkombëtare! Arësye politike dhe shtetërore, për të mirën e së njëjtës çështje për të cilën ju ofruat gjakun tuaj me bujari të pakufishme, na shtrëngojnë të kthejmë disa prej jush në vendet tuaja dhe në emigrim të detyruar’ 

Ju jeni historia. Ju jeni legjenda. Ju jeni shembulli heroik i solidaritetit dhe demokracisë në botë’O flamuj të Spanjës! I përshëndetni gjithë këta heronj! Përuluni para kaqë martirëve!’

Ne kurrë nuk do t’ju harrojmë. Dhe kur ulliri i paqes do të blerojë i gërshetuar me dafinat e Fitores, atëhere, kthehuni! Kthehuni tek ne dhe këtu do të gjeni atdheun’

Nata e fundit në Spanjë.

Grupi i fundit i vullnetarëve shqiptarë: (Skënder Luarasi, Mehmet Shehu, Mane Nishova, Zef Prela, Iliaz Pashaj e ndonjë tjetër), u largua nga Spanja në mesnatën e 12 shkurtit 1939. Në mes të dëborës në grykën e Perthusit, ndënjën bashkë dhe kuvenduan. Të trishtuar vunë re se kur qenë nisur vullnetarë për në Spanjën patën ikur prej atdheut veç e veç, ndërsa tani, qenë tok e kishin bërë një shkollë dy-tre vjeçare në luftë, kishin fituar eksperiencë dhe qenë të bindur se luftën finale do ta fitonin. Atë natë panë si në një vegim të bukur lëvizjen nacionalçlirimtare të popullit shqiptar.

Spanja nuk mund t’u shlyehej më kurrë nga mendja se u qe rënjosur me gjakun e derdhur për liri në llogoret Kasa del Kampo, El Prado, Manzanares, Madrid, Jarama, Terueli, Blekhite, Kaspoe, Fuente del Ebro ku qenë martirizuar edhe bijtë më të shtrenjtë të Shqipërisë dhe popujve të botës mbarë, më të dashurit e më të mirët shokë, më trimat e më besnikët. Ata u thërrisnin brezave nga thelbi i zemrës: ‘‘Më mirë të vdesësh në këmbë se të jetosh përherë i gjunjëzuar’’.

Ndërkohë u provua se ‘‘Çdo grusht që merrte demokracia spanjolle shoqërohej në Europë me fitore të tjera të fashizmit. Mbas thyerjes së frontit të Aragonës erdhi okupacioni i Austrisë, mbas ndarjes në dy pjesë të Spanjës së lirë, erdhi aneksimi i Sudeteve, mbas rënies së Madridit marshimi mbi Pragë dhe okupacioni i Shqipërisë’’

Në luftën antifashiste të popullit shqiptar u shquan si drejtues ushtarakë dhe kuadro të shtetit mjaft nga luftëtarët e Spanjës si Mehmet Shehu, Hulusi Spahiu, Mane Nishova, Veli Dedi etj. Tashmë emri dhe vepra e ‘‘Bijve të Lirisë’’ qëndron në krye të historisë së antifashizmit shqiptar ku ndrijnë , krahas emrave të 15 dëshmorëve ‘‘Heronjtë e Popullit’’ Asim Vokshi, Musa Fratari, Ramiz Varvarica, Xhemal Kada.



Përbyllje

Dëshëroj t’i mbyll këto shënime modeste për ‘‘Bijtë e Lirisë’’ me fjalët e Skënder Luarasit:

‘‘Për shërbimin që i solli populli spanjoll çështjes së pavarësisë së kombeve; për mësimin që u dha Spanja vullnetarëve të lirisë për të shpëtuar më vonë popujt e tyre nga zgjedha fashiste; për ndihmën që u dhanë spanjollët demokracive për të fituar luftën kundër fashizmit ndërkombëtar; për këto dhe për shumë shkaqe të tjera duhet t’i jemi borxhlinj. Spanja kryelartë i flet heshtur ndërgjegjes së popujve, u flet atyre që kthehen prej kampeve të vdekjes, atyre që sapo kanë zbritur prej maleve me flamurin e lirisë në dorë; na flet të gjithë neve që e kemi fituar tani indipendencën, që t’i jemi mirënjohës edhe Spanjës në vatrën e së cilës lindi vëllazërimi i popujve ‘Të moçmit dikur mburreshin duke thënë: ‘‘Et in Arkadia ego!’’( ‘‘Unë kam qenë në Arkadia!’’) Të sotmit krenohen: ‘‘Edhe unë qeshë në Brigadat Internacionale!’’(*)


Petro Skënder Luarasi

(*) Referat i mbajtur në seminarin Petro Marko, ‘‘Hasta la Vista’’ dhe ‘‘Brigadistët shqiptarë në Luftën Civile të Spanjës’’, i organizuar më 9.11.2007 nën kujdesin e Ambasadës Spanjolle.

Vullnetarët antifashistë shqiptarë 
Asim Vokshi
Daut Muço Podgorani 
Emrush Myftari
Emin Agolli (Ruzhdi Emini)
Fehmi Muço 
Faik Dardha
Hamdi Zagari - Kolonja
Hulusi Spahiu
Ibrahim Kurani
Iljas Pashaj
Justina Shkupi
Kosta Dhimitri
Kosta Kollumbi
Mane Nishova
Mehmet Shehu
Musa Fratari
Nevruz (Feim) Zagari
Petro Marko
Qamil Sherifi 
Ramiz Varvarica 
Sabri Lumani
Skënder Luarasi
Stevens Thanasi (Thanas Janketa- Stevenson) nga Greqia
Stefan Duni
Shaban Basha
Teni Konomi
Thoma Rushano (Tom Russiano)
Thimio Gogozoto 
Urfi Agolli
Veli Dedi
Xhafer Miraku
Xhelal Bajrami -Çami
Xhemal Kada 
Omer Puka
Zef Hoti
Zef Prela
Zihni Murati 
George Raisis  arbëresh nga Greqia
Niko Plaku etj.
‘’Christian’’ , (komisari politik i kompanisë 12 i Batalionit10, Brigada XIV)
Listë e  dokumentuar nga një  Relacion i Skënder  Luarasit më 3.11.1938.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

I nderuar relator, 
Krahas materialeve që ju kam dërguar këto ditë, në adresën webmaster@forumishqiptar.com sapo kam dërguar  edhe disa fotografi të Skënder P.Luarasit të cilat mund t’i përzgjidhni për t’i vendosur në këtë temë ose mund të hapni një temë tjetër. Do të dëshëroja që këto foto të përmblidheshin edhe në një vend për të përkujtuar 110- vjetorin e  lindjes së S.Luarasit (19.1.2010)
Me përshëndetje,
Petro S. Luarasi (Petrol)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## petrol

Skënder Petro Luarasi (1900-1982)
       Album fotografik
Përgatiti: Petro S.Luarasi


1. Skënder P. Luarasi , nxënës në Robert Kolegj, Stamboll, Turqi, 1912
Rreshti i parë, i pari nga ana e  majtë

2.Skënder P. Luarasi , nxënës në International College, Springfield Mass, ShBA

3. Skënder P. Luarasi, mësues i letërsisë në gjimnazin shtetëror, Shkodër, 1935.
Midis nxënësve. Rreshti i dytë, i pesti nga ana e  majtë. (I  teti: Qemal Stafa)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

